# *~WTT List~*



## sleepinbeauty

Ok ladies! There had been talk of a master list and someone needed to take charge. Here's the official WTT List! Maybe we can rotate who takes care of it every once in a while. I put in the ladies who put their dates in on the other thread. Just let me know where to put you/if a change needs to be made! I will also include details if you want (charts, gender preferred, kids you have, m/c etc...)

Here goes!




:sex:*NTNP*:sex:
AimeeM (TTC#3)
anita123
chele (TTC#2)
EstelSeren
Hevzii&JayJay
LimeFerret pink:)
morri
Summerbee

**~2010~**

:happydance:*December--GOOD LUCK!*:happydance:
beccad
berniegroves
celine (TTC#2)
Clareybeary
forever1982
julybabe84 (TTC#3)
kitty1987 (TTC#2)
mommyandbump
MRSRICHRS2K (TTC#3)
MummyHaytch (TTC#2)
nannyl
Pingu (TTC#2)
usmomssite.

**~2011~**

*?????*
B4byAnge1
BeccalynnandQ (TTC#2--:pink:)
Blob (TTC#2)
callyd (TTC#2)
cerena (end of 2011--:pink: _Aaliyah_)
HopeBabySoon
Jchihuahua (TTC#2 @ end of year)
JellyBeann (TTC#2)
kirsten1985 (TTC#2)
lauraloo24 blue:)
littleblonde (TTC#2)
Lottybump
mernie (TTC#2--:blue:)
MoonMuffin
Pessimistic (TTC#2)
pinkclaire (TTC#2)
PTwannabe (mid to late 2011)
randomxx (TTC#2)
Sophie1205 (TTC#2)

*January*
amber8907 (TTC#2--"blue:)
babesx3 (TTC#4)
Benim (TTC#2)
booflebump
Braven05--January 1st
DolceBella (TTC#2)
eightambliss (Hoping for twins--:blue::pink:)
EllaUmbrella 
Gwizz (TTC#2)
Hanawanabump
Hodge-Podge
holden_babez (TTC#4--:blue:)
hulahoop09
Jennifaerie
LankyDoodle (TTC#2)
MiissMuffet (TTC#2)
milliew
Mommy2Be2011
Morgenstern (TTC#3--:pink:)
MrsKeene (TTC#3)
MrsLuLu
mum 2 three (TTC#4)
Sherileigh (TTC#2 on the 19th)
shopgirl771 (TTC#2)
Twinks--January 1st
Valkoinen
welshmum06

*February*
2bmum (TTC#2--:pink:)
claire-lou (TTC#2)
Elli21 (TTC#3)
HannahGraceee (TTC#2)
hawalkden
hayley x (TTC#3)
LemonTea
Lubbird
MummyCat (TTC#2)
purple_socks(TTC#2)
sophie c (TTC#2--:blue:)

*March*
JDub27 (TTC #1 with PCOS)
kmh2009 (TTC#2)
littlemonster
Newt
NuKe (TTC#2)
xx Emily xx

*April*
babymakestwo pink:)
FamilyD
Kassy
Lara310809 (TTC#2)
Missy. (TTC#2)
Nimoo (TTC#2)
tabby28

*May*
britt1986 (TTC#2)
Eyes On Fire (NTNP)
Fliss (May 23rd)
Heidi (TTC#2)
Josefin (TTC#2)
MiniReed
Shey (TTC#2)
Tiffers (TTC after 2 miscarriages)
topsy

*June*
embojet (TTC#2)
Evolution<3 (TTC#2)
fuffyburra
lu-is
MrsMac01
RacerChik2552 (TTC#2--:blue:)
tasha41 (TTC#2--:pink:)
wtt :)

*July*
21p1eco (TTC#2)
baby-diva
cinnamum (TTC#3)
coastiewife
Emma.Gi (TTC#2)
My bump (TTC#2 Waiting to NTNP!)
PepsiChic (TTC#2)
pink23 (TTC#2)

*August*
charlotteb24 (TTC#2)
CherryBlossm (Aug 12)
Little.One
sjbno1 (TTC#2)
welshwarriors (TTC#2)

*September*
bmuir11207 (TTC#3)
lola84
MrsBroodyPant
PrincessKay
Twinks

*October*
aidensxmomma (TTC#3)
awaitingrmb
Lullababy
mrsswaffer2b
WDWJess

*November*
chickchock (TTC#2 after miscarriage)

*December*
future_numan (TTC#2--:blue:)
missvikki88
nicholatmn (TTC#2)
RoyalPython pink:)
simno1
Stacey_Ann

**~2012~**

*?????*
Candy-panda_x (TTC in summer)
jellytots2010 (TTC in summer)
MoonMuffin (TTC#2 in fall)
Panda_Ally (TTC#2)
whiteeyez22 (TTC#4--:blue:)

*January*
ashlee92 pink:)
bump_wanted (TTC#2)
ERConnell
happyhan (TTC#2)
Kenzie_tank
LittlePeople

*March*
broody21

*May*
bathbabe (TTC#2)
Hayley90 (TTC#2)
danapeter36 (TTC#2)

*June*
Adie

*July*
jenny_wren (TTC#2)
Lauraxamy (TTC#2)

*August*
danniemum2be (TTC#2)
sarah1989

*September*
kezhulme
Seanaci
sianaydon (TTC#4)

*October*
kintenda
sharan (TTC#2)

*November*
Dyla
SamGames23 (TTC#2--:blue:)
TereMD (TTC#2)

**~2013~**

*?????*
~KACI~(TTC#3)
Catastrophe
Gaia
jadeemma79

*January*
glassslippers
KandKsMama (TTC#4)
kittylady
MyTwinAngels
nikkilouise08

*February*
broodyhen

*March*
xhollie92x

*April*
junemomma09 (TTC#2)

*May*
FakeTragedy
Georgie90 (May 18th)

*June*
LillyFleur

*September*
livestrong

*October*
Emma91 (TTC#2)

*November*
zenmommy526 (TTC#2)

**~2014~**

*?????*
Althara
cupcake123
Webbykinskt

*June*
ellismum (TTC#2)
minnie83
msp_teen (TTC#2)

*July*
lilysmum2 (TTC#2 after miscarriage--:pink:)

*August*
Jomum2b-again (TTC#3)
Stevensmummyx (TTC#2)
Strawberries
xxsteffyxx (August 1st)

*September*
Hamsterlovin

*October*
Shadow21

**~2015~**

*?????*
futuremommy91

*January*
jaytee.

*May*
thompsonic

**~Not Sure~**
Bethiex
bigbloomerz (TTC#2)
GlassSlipper
HippieJess
jillypoop
kissingtoast
Laelani
Nik_
orange-sox (TTC#2)
Penny.10
PnutProtector
sleepinbeauty
Sovereign
stella123
TacoTurtle (TTC after miscarriage)
tbuns
TinyBoots
xxJennaBearxx​


----------



## sleepinbeauty

feedback? Comments? Suggestions? Requests? Just want everyone to be happy ^-^


----------



## jen1604

Me!July '09.Plus,theres a July wtt'ers thread floating about so you might want to copy over the list from that?Thanks hon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh excellent! put us down as the first wtt in 2012, i'm carly! mummy to maddilynne - happy to rotate and keep track of this thread :)


----------



## Lullahbelle12

*~2009~*
Carrie1983---May?
Ready2Go--July
Seity--2 weeks
Lullahbelle12---August

*~2010~*
jackiea85--April
Pinkgirl--summer
sleepinbeauty--August

*~2011~*
broody21
xCherylx

*~Not Sure~*
bigbloomerz
jillypoop


----------



## Charliemarina

oh pls add me im charliemarina and we wwt until 2010 january 1st, thanks ladies feel left out now x x brill thread x x thanks again x


----------



## orange-sox

I'm definately a "not sure" :D


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey hun put me down for October 2009, aslong as we move by then thats when we will be starting ttc! :D x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Ok, done up to this point ^-^


----------



## Serene123

Jan 2010, might change though. :)


----------



## nadupoi

August 2010 (also might change! haha)


----------



## AutumnRose

Dec 2009 or Jan 2010


----------



## booflebump

I wish I could give you a month in 2010 but I dont have a scooby doo! XX


----------



## Charliemarina

:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance: YIPEEEEEEE im now on the list, thanks ladies x x x made me day x x x:cloud9:


----------



## Peach Blossom

ASAP 2009 for me... probably May if I'm sensible. :) :hug:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*toriaaaaTRASH*--your daughter is sooooo cute! I love your siggie pics <3

*nadupoi*--We're WTT buddies!!! How exciting!!!

*AutumnRose*--I put you under December--it's closer :)

*booflebump*--that's ok. not everyone has it nailed down. Even if we do, it could always change (hopefully sooner!!)


----------



## alloyd519

June 2009!!!!! :)


----------



## Serene123

Thank you!!

I think I'm going to end up giving up waiting in like November, but I'm trying not to!! :rofl:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok. Updated. Also, am i getting the TTC numbers right? Does anyone want to add anything/change anything?


----------



## binxyboo

may I be added?
Hubby and I are looking at TTC in April 2009 (gosh - only 3 weeks away)
It will be our first.


----------



## AutumnRose

sleepinbeauty said:


> ok. Updated. Also, am i getting the TTC numbers right? Does anyone want to add anything/change anything?

I should be in Dec 2009 instead of 2010:thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

thank hon! awww how exciting :happydance: x x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

AutumnRose-fixed!

Updated to here.


----------



## AutumnRose

Thanks hun :)


----------



## freckleonear

September 2009, as long as I don't push back the date yet again! :blush:


----------



## ~KACI~

I'll join you, 
TTC #3 in 2013 not sure when yet may be earlier, depends how long i can hold out! lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here :)


----------



## lozzy21

iv been missed of the " my OH is an indecisive pain in the arse so dont know" section


----------



## sleepinbeauty

no problem. Added!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey sleeping beauty 
just read chart and me and you might me ttc around the same time!! 
coooooool, we might get to be pregnancy buddies tooo! made me all excited now lol
xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hiya we have changed ur date now for TTC to 1st of september 09 could u update (TTC#3) thanks ladies x x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Pinkgirl said:


> Hey sleeping beauty
> just read chart and me and you might me ttc around the same time!!
> coooooool, we might get to be pregnancy buddies tooo! made me all excited now lol
> xx

yep!! Us and nadupoi! Hooray!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## B4byAnge1

Hey, could I be added to the 2011'ers please :)


----------



## nightkd

Hey, I'll be one of the 'Not Sure's'!! :dohh: Could be next week, could be in three years!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## jackiea85

Thanks for putting me on there, just to say i will be ttc#2 xx


----------



## smartie

Can I be added as WTT until April 09?

Actually that's not too far away now, is it! :happydance:


----------



## artypants2008

Can I be added to May 2009 TTC #2 

Just like to add great idea and nice list.


----------



## kintenda

Great idea! At least we all know where we all are now! :)


----------



## cinnamum

aw thanks for adding me but i just wrote my thread as we have moved our date forward! x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:to july 09 ! x x x x x:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: cheers hun x x x x


----------



## polochickadee

Im a im not sure


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE

*whew* sorry that last update took awhile, ladies. I started my new job yesterday and by the time I got home I was totally pooped! Went straight to bed.

Good news for us though! We may be moving as little as a week or two from now!! WHOOAAA!!!


----------



## kate.m.

Hi! What a great thread! Can you put me in for January 2010? Thanks! x


----------



## jillypoop

oh god this is depressing looking at this and me officially being "not sure". Today I have decided to hate my OH. Wants to buy an LCD tv instead of an engagement ring. True love or what?!?!?!?!? Grrr. I may have to borrow someone's OH to TTC if mine doesn't behave at this rate!!

Thanks so much girls, its good to see everyone in a list, makes us feel like more of a lil clan or group now :D

xxx


----------



## Pingu

.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE

*jillypoop*--awww. I'm sorry!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I moved myself to "Not sure" Apparently, we are going to "discuss" TTC in August. *sigh* One step forward, one massive leap backwards.:cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

added the ladies from the july thread. Good luck!


----------



## luckyme225

January 2010 #2!!


----------



## SpecialK

Hello everyone!

I'm in for July 2009 TTC #1!


----------



## LankyDoodle

Could you change me to march please? :D


----------



## mulanuva

TTC in June 2009. Is it possible to have the list by month instead of alphabetical?


----------



## Seity

Carrie1983 said:


> Could you change me to march please? :D

Ooh, looks like you'll be moving over to ttc with me :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE

I was thinking about that, *mulanuva*. I just did it by year because if I did it by month it would be a HUUUUGGE page. But if everyone would like it better that way (and I could see why) then I'd be more than happy to rearrange the whole thing :)


----------



## bunnyg82

Hello! I am new around here - just found this forum and it looks brill! Please could you add me to Sept 09.

As far as the list, I definitely think year, then month would be good - I know we're all in the same group, but would be nice to see quickly everyone that is in the same month as you, if that makes sense? :)


----------



## jillypoop

Can you please change mine to Winter 2011???

Me and OH have just decided that we are going to have an olympics baby so will be trying from november 2011 onwards :D

Am so shocked lol, we have actually decided on something!!

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

omg *jilly*! That's great!

nice to meet you, *bunny*

Sorry I took so long--busy weekend!


----------



## louibee

Hello, I'm new can you add me to august 2009 for TTC #1


----------



## LeaArr

<<<August '09 here.


----------



## Drazic<3

I was going to ask to be put on the list, but im on it! :happydance:
My reputation proceeds me :D
Thanks sweets, your doing a fantastic job


----------



## MoonMuffin

Can you add me to (Fall) 2012? (will be ttc #2)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!

awww, thanks *Drazic*!<3


----------



## Lullahbelle12

More detail for me is TTC for our first and we want a boy. That's all the info I have for now!!

xx


----------



## buttercup3

add me to the 'too long away to contemplate' category :cry:


----------



## Jewels

Hello, can you please add me to May 2009? :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Can i be in 2011 TTC#2 not sure when though...this is if OH hasnt ground me down to having one sooner :)


----------



## Nicki2202

Hi Can you add me to the 'dont know' section. I am unsure atm as to exactly when we will TTC as I am just recovering from an early MC 
thanx 
xxx


----------



## apple84

Can you add me to June 2009? We'll be ttc our first!:happydance:


----------



## cinnamum

hey, i got news... you can move me forward to june hun x x x x OH has changed his mind again! lol
have been taking the multivitamins gearing myself up for the marathon that is ttc x x x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Sorry it took so long this time! I've been all over the place with apartment viewing and classes and seeing my friend's kids (pure torture for me, btw lol)and the parade and ahhh!!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey hun
U ok?
Intead of summer can i now be august 2010 please
List is getting long now or what!!
Maybe if it was in month order we can see whos TTC when. 
x


----------



## LeaArr

I am kinda in agreement about the "by month" idea. Would also make it easier to see the girlies heading off to TTC with you.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok, my anatomy class was cancelled so I have time to re-organize right now! (hooray!)


----------



## lozzy21

sleepinbeauty said:


> ok, my anatomy class was cancelled so I have time to re-organize right now! (hooray!)

lol your on this cos ur class was cancelled, im on this cos its nearly bed time


----------



## sleepinbeauty

how's that, ladies? Little better now?



lozzy21 said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> ok, my anatomy class was cancelled so I have time to re-organize right now! (hooray!)
> 
> lol your on this cos ur class was cancelled, im on this cos its nearly bed timeClick to expand...


heh heh, yeah....it's only 6 now....


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww hunni thats ace, nice to look and go down list to see when people are TTC
x


----------



## xjade_edenx

hi can i be added to 2010 plz for my second...hopefully a boy this time round
great thread btw


----------



## bunnyg82

sleepinbeauty said:


> how's that, ladies? Little better now?
> 
> .

Woo - that's beautiful! I love this new list :happydance: and there are 3 of us in September :D

Thanks sleepinbeauty xxx


----------



## sam#3

Im in 'not sure' at the mo, will let you know when we decide a date x


----------



## whiteeyez22

Im Tona and me and future hubby Blane will TTC for #4 in 2012-2013 i hope you can add me thanx!!! well make that 2012 because we will marry in Jan 10th of 2011 woohoo i wanted to be married at least a yr before we try...Thanks so much oh BTW i have 2girls and 1boy he wants a son of his own he has a daughter already who is 9 shes my oldest that is our child the other two are mine but from different relationships its hard to explain but if u want me to just ask...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

I'm glad you all like it <3


----------



## Winter Belle

Me! I'm a "not sure" at the moment but hoping to be an August 09... *fingers crossed*

xxx


----------



## webville

hiya everyone im new to this!
Me and my DB are going to start trying in aug 09 hopefully


----------



## Vesta

Another newbie here. My husband and I are going to start TTC our first baby in December 2009.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey Hon , can you change mine to not sure please. Was supposed to be October but now it doesnt look like we will be moving house anytime soon... :(
Thanks x


----------



## Sovereign

Hi girls! Can I be a not sure please? x


----------



## sarah54

We are probably going to be TTC sometime in 2010, can you add me to the list please! Thanks!


----------



## Louby

Im gona say January 2012 then i would have graduated and fingers crossed got a decent job and house

xx


----------



## 0400772

-


----------



## achekh8707

I am WTT for June 2009 :) Trying baby #2!


----------



## Dimbo

Oooh, can you add me please. December 2009! :happydance:


----------



## EstelSeren

Hopefully we'll start ttc April 2010 but it depends on what happens this year.

Beca:wave:


----------



## Cinnamon

Hi, this is soooo exciting!! Can you add me for dec '09?? And we would like a girl first... Red hair and green eyes if you don't mind XD, hehe. Thanks love. xx


----------



## Dimbo

Cinnamon said:


> Hi, this is soooo exciting!! Can you add me for dec '09?? And we would like a girl first... Red hair and green eyes if you don't mind XD, hehe. Thanks love. xx

Ooh I like this idea! We'd like a girl, don't mind which colour eyes or hair, but I'd like her to weigh somewhat less that both DH and myself, I was 8lb 6, hubby was 10lb 6! Yikes! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Cinnamon

Ouch!! I weighed only 6lb... Whatever happened to me now?!?!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I was the lightest of the 3 kids in my family....I was 8lbs 12oz. I had a friend who was 12 pounds!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I don't know whether it's worth adding me 'cos I'm hoping to start next month (May 2009) but if you don't mind adding me to the list that would be great. Ta xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Added!


----------



## Cinnamon

I'm quite upset about this but here it goes: Yesterday I realised I got my numbers wrong on when was the "ideal time to ttc". I know most of you think there is no ideal time, whenever you have it is the right moment because they'll always be something that needs sorting out and otherwise we'd never have kids at all... (Except exceptions of course). But there is an ideal time and I'll explain why. I have a bit of weight to lose, not only to feel good, and feel that I finally made it. But also, how sad can I be, so that my tummy shows a real pregnancy and not just bulges most of the pregnancy which is what would happen right now. Also, and the most important reason, is that my cousin from Canada is marrying in August and if you count down, you'll see I'll be around 7 months pregnancy by that date. Which means I could take a 2hour journey to the airport and then get on a 2 hour flight with difficulty, but there's no way I could get on a 12 hour flight after that... And back!!! 
I was so excited about thinking it would be the end of this year and now it's suddenly turned into next year... Plus, right now that's a year away!!! I don't know if you guys feel the same difference as me, I probably will get over it soon, but right now I'm quite upset about it. Today DH said about going to a shop to buy some baby clothes I wanted to get because they're on offer, but I decided not to as it's so far away... 
I might change my mind tomorrow. Anyway, after my little tantrum, could you please move to march 2010? :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm WTT indefinitely :( xx


----------



## Cinnamon

Why is that?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Awwww...what a crappy update... Sorry ladies T^T I hope the longer wait goes faster somehow for you :(

*UPDATED TO HERE.*


----------



## Louise N

Please add me to June 2009, TTC #1 :happydance:

Looks like there's a few of us! I look forward to seeing you in TTC soon!! Let's hope it's a short stay for us too.


----------



## Sooz

H2B and me had a chat yesterday, and if we are in a finacially stable state, we will start TTC in June 2010. Very scary to have a date in mind after all this time!


----------



## Cinnamon

Congratulations SOOZ, that gives you a proper goal!!! xxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## eclipse

Put me tentatively for July 2009.....


----------



## Pingu

Please can you change my date to August 2009, we have brought things forward :happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Pingu said:


> Please can you change my date to August 2009, we have brought things forward :happydance:

Nice one


----------



## aidensxmomma

I really shouldn't be posting here, because baby #2 hasn't even been born yet, and I'm not technically waiting now, but I'm starting to plan things out long before I need to (talk about OCD). Please don't come after me with pitchforks. :rofl:

Anyways, I figure me and my OH (who will have hopefully married me by then) will try for baby #3 in October of 2012. By then our lives should have settled some and our son will be 4 1/2 and our daughter will be 3.

Like I said, I shouldn't be posting here but I know for sure I'll come back (probably the day after our little girl is born).


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ADDED!

aidensxmomma-its cool, we won't pitchfork you XP


----------



## sleepinbeauty

AutumnRose--fixed! Glad to hear about the closer date!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Can you put me down for September 09 please :D Have brought the date forward! It was suppoed to be October 09, then we didnt have a clue when, and now we have finally decided on September 09! :D Woop Woop! x


----------



## bunnyg82

bigbloomerz said:


> Can you put me down for September 09 please :D Have brought the date forward! It was suppoed to be October 09, then we didnt have a clue when, and now we have finally decided on September 09! :D Woop Woop! x


Yay!! Another September 09'er! heehee!! Not long now! x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

That's so great! July and September seem to be big months this year!


----------



## AutumnRose

Yay! thanks :D


----------



## lilmissmup

Hiya hun, can you add me to the 2010 question mark section? Hopefully thats the year for me!


----------



## akgrown

Hi there - can you add me to the September 09 list? Thanks! :)


----------



## bunnyg82

akgrown said:


> Hi there - can you add me to the September 09 list? Thanks! :)


OOOh September is looking very popular now - there's gonna be lots of :sex: going on then! Haha!!

x


----------



## readynwilling

Can u please add me for July 2009 - TTC #1! Thanx!


----------



## Lou

Hey Girlies!! Can you put mine forward to May 2010!! the Bf's had a change of heart!! YAY!! :happydance:

Thank youuu

xxxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

That's GREAT Lou! :D


----------



## cinnamum

hey, sorry about this but can you move me back to july please? have had to move the date back a few weeks because of the wedding being moved back to september 26th! i'm worried if we try in june, i wont get into my dress heheheheeee x x x x x cheers x x x x x


----------



## Lou

woop woop! Thanks sleepinbeauty!! Im soo excited! only 1year and 1 month to go!! :D :D :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

Lou said:


> Hey Girlies!! Can you put mine forward to May 2010!! the Bf's had a change of heart!! YAY!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank youuu
> 
> xxxxx

ERM young lady when were you going to tell me this then????? 
:happydance:- What i am doing at the moment.
Please can we be pregnancy buddies too then as i will be trying July/August me thinks! :happydance:


----------



## Lou

Pinkgirl said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girlies!! Can you put mine forward to May 2010!! the Bf's had a change of heart!! YAY!! :happydance:
> 
> Thank youuu
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> ERM young lady when were you going to tell me this then?????
> :happydance:- What i am doing at the moment.
> Please can we be pregnancy buddies too then as i will be trying July/August me thinks! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know Its sooo exciting isnt it!! lol! so sorry I havent had chance to explain! I shal write a massive long essay in my journal, and I will also get back to you in yours as well, by the end of the day!!! :o)

Of course we can be pregnancy buddies!! can't think of anyone better!! :D woop!! :D :D :D

I hope you dont mind, but I've stolen you're ticker idea! :D

xxxxxx


----------



## cookie25

Please can you add me? I am WTT number 1 and the magic date ia April 2010! x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Of course i dont mind hun, everyone has got the tickers, Yes please write in your journal as i have loads to say to! hehe I swear i have had so much good news today i am soooooooo happy right now! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

it's no problem, cinnamum. That's my job as list keeper ;)


----------



## Berniep

Hi can i go on the list too? I think we will start ttc number 3 in september as long as i lose some weight before then x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

Welcome, *Berniep*! nice to meet you.


----------



## AutumnRose

Sorry, just worked things out and we will be TTC in Dec 2009 :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

AutumnRose--don't so sorry! I changed you. ^^


----------



## sam#3

mine should say ttc whenever af ever blummin returns!!! :lol:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

want me to quote you? I will if you want me to :lol:


----------



## cookie25

Thank you :)


----------



## Serene123

Can you change me to Aug09 x


----------



## Lou

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Can you change me to Aug09 x

ooooh Aug O9 isnt far away at all!! Congrats!! :) best your extremely excited!!! :D

xxxx


----------



## Webbykinskt

Yay... people know me! heh. I am kinda quiet... If I had my way we'd be trying now lol. Great idea about the list though. Fab :D


----------



## Pyrrhic

July 2010 please :) ttc #2


----------



## Serene123

Lou said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Can you change me to Aug09 x
> 
> ooooh Aug O9 isnt far away at all!! Congrats!! :) best your extremely excited!!! :D
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I am! :happydance:

xx


----------



## jillypoop

Can I be changed to June 2011. Not much better I know, but every little helps!

thanks hun


xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

jillypoop--you're right...every little bit DOES help!

toria--OMG! HOORAY!


----------



## AutumnRose

Now we just need you to get the go ahead from your OH:happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Kris ADD ME FOR SEPT 2011!!!!!!

i have a date whoooooooooooooooooooo

I am so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam#3

sleepinbeauty said:


> want me to quote you? I will if you want me to :lol:

Id love you too!!! Thanks :lol: x


----------



## happy2bme

Please could you add me to July 09 :)


----------



## lozzy21

Could we make this one a sticky? how do i ask admin?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED (and quoted for Sam#3!) UP TO HERE!!

I was thinking that too..it's such a pain in the ass to hunt it down so often, you know? 

thanks, that would be wonderful. Oh and I told you before in your other post buuuut..

OMG! YOU HAVE A DATE! I'm so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Can you add me too please. Sep 2010 ttc #2


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks hun, ill try and figgre out how to ask admin unless any one else knows how?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Just pm one of them I reckon. Dunno which one


----------



## lozzy21

ta hun

Edit: just pm'd wobbles and asked her to make it a sticky.


----------



## Wobbles

Stuck at someones request.

There will be no more stickys in this section now though girls - We don't like too many x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Thank you, Wobbles! <3

UPDATED TO HERE!


----------



## bunnyg82

Yay! A definite worthwhile sticky!!! I hate forums that have a million sticky's so good to keep an eye on it, but this is great to see who your fellow TTC will be :D xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

oooo didnt notice it was a sticky, thankyou
Please can i be moved a month forward? July 2010 forgot to tell you x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok, I moved you, *Pinkgirl*


----------



## Serene123

I love this thread, good to know who's TTC around the time you are!


----------



## kimberlyb

Ooh, I like the list! Can I be added? Our plan is to start trying on our anniversary on July 28, 2009. Well, that's MY plan. I told him August but our anniversary is close enough. :) Oh and we're TTC #2. Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## kimberlyb

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Thankyou hunni, Want to see your TTC date on there soon!!! lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm trying (really! I swear!) but I promised to shut up a little about it for a bit.....I think I only dimmed the volume a little though :rofl:


----------



## mrsstreet0417

My DH and I will be TTC starting in December 2009...


----------



## lozzy21

Omg its so good seeing my name under a date instead of the i dont know bit :D
Sorry girls that are still there. Get nagging-it works.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ha! I ask all the time, but it just makes my OH sad. I can't keep nagging him....I don't want him to be sad! I try to show him the good things about babies/kids but he will just ignore what I'm showing/saying for the most part or say, "I'm not going to make a major life change because something is _cute_." :( Or he feels cornered and pressured and says, "If it makes you happy, Kris." but he's all sad when he says it. It hurts me to much to even bring it up anymore...


----------



## Pinkgirl

It will happen soon hunni,
LOZ: glad you got your date sweetie


----------



## lozzy21

sleepinbeauty said:


> ha! I ask all the time, but it just makes my OH sad. I can't keep nagging him....I don't want him to be sad! I try to show him the good things about babies/kids but he will just ignore what I'm showing/saying for the most part or say, "I'm not going to make a major life change because something is _cute_." :( Or he feels cornered and pressured and says, "If it makes you happy, Kris." but he's all sad when he says it. It hurts me to much to even bring it up anymore...

It wil happen. My oh was like that and he gave in eventualy.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi! Can you please add me too? July 2010, TTC #2 :happydance:
Thanks! 
x


----------



## sparkswillfly

oooo Anna almost the same time as me! :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Honey can you remove me from the list?Thank yooouuu xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

sparkswillfly said:


> oooo Anna almost the same time as me! :happydance:

:happydance: We may end up bump buddies Sam!
x


----------



## Pinkgirl

jen1604 said:


> Honey can you remove me from the list?Thank yooouuu xxx

I wonder why lol. 
I think i got another update. nightkd left BNB hun
Tudor Rose and Peach blossom are both in TTC
Will let you know if i know anymore, let me know if you need help in updating hun :hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

I think Jewels is also over in TTC i think she was down for around MAY ttc but sure i read she has come off bcp and waiting for withdrawel bleed!

Hope all you ladies TTC get BFP's x


----------



## Hobnob

Please can I be added ?

WTT until December 09 for baby #1

Thank you


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Pink--I couldn't thank you enough! i was trying ot figure all that out the other day but I got distracted. THANK YOU!!!! <3
*
UPDATED TO HERE!*


----------



## eclipse

um...can you move me up to now? no reason except our anniversary was more epic than expected LOL


----------



## sleepinbeauty

happy aniversary! haha, good luck!

*UPDATED TO HERE*


----------



## sparkle

I'm officially wtt! So excited to be joining you ladies. We're going to be ttc no 2September 2010, seems like so long away!


----------



## AutumnRose

sparkle said:


> I'm officially wtt! So excited to be joining you ladies. We're going to be ttc no 2September 2010, seems like so long away!

Only 1 yr 4 months:happydance:


----------



## Jenren

Hi - put me down for July 2009. Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## morri

Wow what an exact dates I find here ^^

I haven't got such an exact date. I know though that my OH came up with it first actually.
I plan to have the last year of uni, or after uni (so it would be at least about one year to two (I am now in the second semester of a basically 6 semester course ) .


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

Morri--I put you under "not sure" ok?


----------



## mizzk

hi! we are ttc May 09!!!! woopeee!!


----------



## morri

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED!
> 
> Morri--I put you under "not sure" ok?

Thats fine :)


----------



## Sparky0207

We'll be TTC number 2 from 1st July! xx


----------



## carla15x

November 2009
= ]


----------



## hayley x

Its still early days after losing our little man but we hope to ttc anytime after August time so maybe September onwards (I say December but OH thinks differently lol). As we dont want baby #2 to be born around Alex's birthday/death as there special dates for our little monkey!! xxx


----------



## tiggy

Can I be added please we plan to ttc baby 2 december 09.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## DMA

I have a 5month old at the moment but we are wanting to start trying again Feb 2010.

xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

I can't believe how many of us there are! This is crazy! I don't feel so alone now though 
^^ <-----cleary overly-emotional today.....stupid hormones!


----------



## luluW

Hello can I be added to October 2009?
x


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies, 

i could be any where from november this year, lol, still unsure yet. very excited about it though!!!!

Jen xxx


----------



## zenaharrison

hi zena, july 2009 please


----------



## buttonnose82

can you put me down for june 2010 please :)


----------



## cami1986

Put me down for feb 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## eclipse

can you put me back on the list for this august to try for #2? Thanks and you are doing a great job with this list!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hey, Can u put me down for 2012.. not sure when tho... TTC #2


----------



## wants2bamummy

Can I be added please we plan to ttc 1 Feb 2010


----------



## bubbles

can u add me to sept 2010 TTC #2 please


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Add me to November 2010 please! 
This is when I'll have half a year left of school, we plan on starting on my birthday!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok, jen. added!

UPDATED TO HERE!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi!!! :wave:

Can you add me to August 2009? Prefrence: BOY!! :blue:

:happydance:


----------



## loubear19

Hi ladies!, 
im new here and plan to start ttc around November/December 2010 :D
Hope you dont mind me joining use :)


----------



## Gwizz

Can u add me to July 2011 starting quest for #2!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here


----------



## Gwizz

Gwizz said:


> Can u add me to July 2011 starting quest for #2!!

babe u put me in wrong place :dohh:

xxx


----------



## tasha41

Can you put me in for June 2011? May change slightly though! Hoping for a GIRL so Elyse has a little sister :)


----------



## tasha41

Oh and BTW it's TTC#2 for us.


----------



## LeaArr

Can you please remove me from the list. I am not WTT anymore. we are NTNP. Thanks.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

good to see you in here, tasha! woot! Good luck, LeaArr!

UPDATED TO HERE!


----------



## Jenren

July 09.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Jenren--you're already on!


----------



## xLisax

:hi:

Can you please add me to January 2012! It will be baba #2 for us! Not bothered which flavour we receive!! :D

xXx


----------



## Pops

Another one to be removed from the list :)

We are NTNP :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Pops said:


> Another one to be removed from the list :)
> 
> We are NTNP :happydance:
> 
> xxx

Oh yes! Me too! :lol: Forgot about this thread :blush:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

Good luck, NTNP-ers!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Can I be removed as well? I'm now ttc and have big time pma - can't wait to see more girls moving over.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I've got you in the recent graduates category--is that alright?


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeah that's fine. TBH, I didn't know what "NTNP" meant blush:) so I thought I should let you know that I have offically moved to the other side. Thanks.


----------



## danapeter36

Hiya!!!

I am TTC May 2012 a lil bro or sis for my Alayna.


----------



## stargirl69

Hi,

I'm going to start ttc for the first time in April 2010.


----------



## Catastrophe

Can I be added to the 2013 category when you have a chance. A long way off I know but being on the list might make me feel less of a fraud!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Hey hun we are also NTNP from yesterday lol, forgot to mention it lol, Will still be TTC in Sept still if the next few months dont go too well, but fingers crossed! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## jadeemma79

hello =] 
can you put me down for 2013 please? 
we want to be in our twenties when we ttc ^_^


----------



## xCherylx

I am now TTC in July :D


----------



## kiwi_gal

hi everyone, can i also be added into the July ttc list please? :D


----------



## tinadecember

hey ladies,

can you please put me down as May 2010?? xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Good luck to the June 2009 TTCers!

Cheryl--quite the change! That's great!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Officially 22nd August


----------



## HippyMumma23

Im TTC in October- YAY!


----------



## Blob

Can i be put down as 26th May 2010 :)


----------



## KKS

Can i be added please? Its planned for July 2010 but a good chance that might creep up sooner depending on moving house plans! 

thanks!


----------



## hayley x

hi... please can you take me off the WTT list for September I already have my :bfp: :blush: wishing you all the best when TTC :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gwizz

Can u move me to July 2011 from July 2010 please :) ta babes 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyann

Possibly Jan 2010 to start for #2 i want mine close together but not to close :rofl:


And congrats hayley x


----------



## bunnyhop

Can i be added please TTC (3) in July 2009 x


----------



## Elphaba

Hi - I'm new! Can I be added to January 2010 please?

Thanks x


----------



## goddess25

put me down for ttc #2 feb 2010.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello all! I am brand new to this forum..it's so nice to see all the support and encouragement here. We are tentatively scheduled to start TTC in September 2009. Thanks!


----------



## amylk87

Can i be added to July 2010 please :)


----------



## jillypoop

Can I be deleted? I don't want to have that date anymore because I can't see how we will be able to TTC then and don't want to feel like a failure when we aren't able to.

thanks xx


----------



## Bubby

Can I be added to July 2009 please!


----------



## Angelsmiles91

please add me in, WTT until October 14th 2010 :D xxxxx


----------



## Whisper

Hi, can you add me to August 2010 TTC#2.

Thank you :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*whew* Sorry I'm so behind, ladies...we're moving house and the new place doesn't have internet access yet. I still check in and read on my phone...but it's hard to keep up like that....I think I figured out how to so I'll try to keep on top of it.

Good luck to our BFP! Have a happy and healthy 9 (plus!) months! I love taking people off the list for this reason!

Jillypoop--sorry to hear that--PM me if you need to talk :(


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thank you. x


----------



## Annamumof2

hi can i please be added 14th July 09 for baby no 3, but that could all change after July


----------



## amyclaire

hey im new to the website - please cn i be put down for ttc 2013 :) x


----------



## PixieKitty

Please add me  TTC in April 2010!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can i be added, TTC#2 Sept 2013 :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## sam#3

hey hun were now NTNP as AF paid us a visit last month!!! :)


----------



## reallytinyamy

can you put me down for trying for #2 (hopefully a boy) in dec 09


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there :) I am new to this section.. I have a 8 weeks old daughter Layla.. Oh and i have decided that we are going to wait untill Juneish 2011 TTC. So that means that Layla will be just over 2 years old.. Well that is the plan so far.... 

Could you please add me to the list???

Mummytobe - TTC June 2011 (with #2)

Fingers crossed we dont have any problems.


----------



## eightambliss

Could you add me? eightambliss-TTC December 2010-Trying for a boy
Trying to time the preganncy between when I finish school and when my husband will be done!


----------



## lisemae

I'm a not sure!


----------



## mernie

Hello! First time in the WTT section. I have a 3 month old little girl and am WTT in 2011 for a boy :baby:


----------



## lola84

Could you please add me to TTC in December 2011 :baby: :happydance:


----------



## tigerschild

can you put me down for 2010 please


----------



## MrsHenry&lt;3

Hey! I'm a 'not sure' if I can be added, please! :D


----------



## Charlotteinaz

I am waiting to try but only a few months. with my recent miscarriage I am forced to wait. for safety reasons. but god willing by march 2010 I should have my angel!


----------



## nightkd

Okay! Can you put me down for 2010? :D

Thankies!

xx


----------



## BeccalynnandQ

Hey all, 2011 here, hoping for a little girl when my little boy turns 4!


----------



## bambikate

Oooh can I join 2010? x x :D


----------



## lozzy21

Kris hunni can you change me to dec 10 please. We have a new date :happydance:


----------



## CurlyCasper

Hi - new here today and will be TTC #1 in September 2009! Would love to join the list xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Please add me to 2011 under the ???? list - hoping for a boy for my first but would be happy with either!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

sam & lozzy--I'm really excited for your news! Hooray!

Sorry I'm taking forever with this. We don't have internet access at the new house yet so I have to come down to my friend's house (1.5 hours away, btw) to get on here. I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## sam#3

Thanks sweetie xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Can I join? :D We are waiting until Hayden is 3-5 so end of 2010-2012...I'm thinking closer to 3 though...baby fever right now lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can i join please for spet 09


----------



## junemomma09

We just had our son 6 weeks ago today and have decided to try again in April 2013


----------



## purple01

Can I be added to the list too please for Sept 09? :)


----------



## amyclaire

can i be moved to june 2011 please :D


----------



## Orchid

Love this list! Add me please for TTC Dec 2009.Thanx :D


----------



## kmh2009

im in the not sure section please. Have one baby boy already. 

Thanks 

(a nervous lurker)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

We're working on the internet thing at my house soon....hang in there ladies!!


----------



## gde78

Hiya. We're going to start trying again in April 2010!


----------



## Babyface.

Hi, can you add me to December 2009 please :)


----------



## pinkflamingo

Please can you add me to January 2010?
Thanks!


----------



## elmaxie

Hi.

Can you please add me to November 2009.

Emma.xx


----------



## happygolucky

me hoping to try october 09:0) for baby number 2.


----------



## buttonnose82

could you please move me up to december 2009 from june 2010 please :)


----------



## kesuberb

Hi... we're WTT until 2010 sometime between jan and june we have the names Jaxon and Evelyn picked out. Thanks


----------



## mummyebby

I'm waiting until jan 2010!


----------



## Eyes On Fire

You can add me to the list under not sure but right now the goal is late 2010 or early 2011.


----------



## jess_smurf

we are WWT after my boy was still born at 40 weeks on 7th july 2009, so when ever my body is ready will be TTC for baby for next year hopefully x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Time Warner sucks....they're not cooperating with us at all...We're getting there soon girls...


----------



## Lara310809

We're not exactly holding off, but properly starting on the first day of our honeymoon - *31st August *:):):)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hey everyone!

I'm new here and am planning a July 2010 wedding. :D I'm a student nurse just at the end of my first of three years and my fiancé and I will probably start trying after we've finished uni. So it will definitely be after September 2011.

So I'd like to be added to the list as 'not sure' but after Sept 2011. ;-) 

Thanks!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi can you add me please , we are WTT for #2 DECEMBER 2009:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi everyone,

we'll be trying Dec 09


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Lara--2009, right? I'm assuming so...


----------



## trynitey

Can you put me down for waiting to try in October 2010


----------



## stargirl69

Can you put me down for waiting to try in October 2009 please? OH has agreed to bring our original date forward.

Thanks


----------



## sarah54

My TTC date is actually changing to sometime in 2011...boo!!


----------



## BabeeAngel

Can you put me down for February 2010, TTC#2


----------



## doddy0402

Hi can you put me down for ttc september 09 please?? thanks.x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## trynitey

sleepinbeauty said:


> Updated to here!!

You actually have me for TTC#2 but it'll actually be number 3 :) I'm sorry, I didn't specify in my last post.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Oh! I'm sorry! I just saw the picture of one little kid. *blush*

UPDATED TO HERE!


----------



## Bubbly_Bea

Gonna start trying in november of this year for #1


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hopefully February 2010 for us; wish it could be sooner but just started a new job and need to have been working for firm for 6 months.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Wannabubba#4--are you TTC #4? I won't put it in unless I know...just in case I'm wrong...


----------



## jenny_wren

wtt for #2 in july 2012

thankyou 

xx​


----------



## KKS

I'm ttc #2 in March 2010 now! Yay!


----------



## lil_angel

im ttc #1 in Dec this year :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lesleyann

Mine will be may 2010 now :( Want to enjoy Oh's 21st lol but it might move again to sooner lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

lesleyann-- I already have you for Jan '10....maybe you meant to say "later in 2010" ?


----------



## lesleyann

i just read that and it was very muddled lol Ment to say moveing TTC till may 2010 so we can enjoy kyles 1st birthday and oh's 21st... But it might be moved again if i change my mind and decide to try before then :dohh:


----------



## BattyNora

Don't know if I'm welcome here - but desperate for people to talk to so..

Been off BCP for a month and are NTNP for the next 5 months - being nice and relaxed about it. But we will be officially actively TTC from Dec 2009 or Jan 2010 :D

Can I join, pleeease!


----------



## Mrstobe

Can you add me to March 2010?? xx


----------



## AC81

We're officially WTT now. Going to start TTC in January :happydance:


----------



## Shadow21

Heyyy add me to the 2014 List for October =)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!

Great news everyone...

WE HAVE INTERNET ACCESS AT HOME!!! The List will be updated much more regularly now!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsN

Were planning July 2010 for number 3!


----------



## HollySSmith

Add me to the December list!


----------



## Loulabelle

Set the date for TTC from November 2009 :D


----------



## ashlee92

Great thread! I'd like to start trying in January 2012, preferably for a girl :happydance: thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## MummyCat

Hi there,

Please can you add me to the list. We're waiting to try in February 2011 for our precious number 2. We already have a little girl, but would be happy with either! ;)


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Count me in for June 15th 2012/2013 :) xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE except...

Eightiesbirdx--should I put you into "Not sure" but mark the dates you gave me? I'm not sure where to place you


----------



## candeur

Hi! We've decided to start trying again in August 2010 for #2 :) Can you add me to the list please? x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## princess_bump

could you change me to a trying in 2010 :wohoo: september/oct time :yipee:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

What a jump,* princess_bump*!!! How exciting!


----------



## princess_bump

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!
> 
> What a jump,* princess_bump*!!! How exciting!

thank you for updating me on the thread honey :wohoo:

i no, it's a nice big leap forward, we didn't no when we were getting married, and now we've kinda of set a date, we'll start ttc after that :happydance:


----------



## alio

please can you put me on for april next year? ttc#2.... oh that makes it official now! x


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE except...
> 
> Eightiesbirdx--should I put you into "Not sure" but mark the dates you gave me? I'm not sure where to place you

Well, in that case just plonk me in the not sure bit then hun, might be a bit after the ticker date, or whenever we move in to the flat so..just put me in the not sure yet hun :) xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I could set you for your ticker date and if it changes, I can always move you around if you prefer....


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

sleepinbeauty said:


> I could set you for your ticker date and if it changes, I can always move you around if you prefer....

Sure, that'll be great. =] ill let you know if the date changes or anything :D


----------



## Kiree

hi can you put me in dec 2010, ttc#2.. thanks x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## xLisax

Could I please be changed from January 2012 to September 2010! :happydance:

Sorry to be a pain...Thank You! :D

xxx


----------



## jillypoop

Hey :)

Can I be put back in again? OH has now decided next spring, so probably about april we are thinking...

Here's hoping he doesn't change his mind again!

Ta hun
xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

I'm so glad to see you back, *jillypoop*!!


----------



## jillypoop

Thanks sleepinbeauty :D :hugs:
Still worried he's going to change his mind though!

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Little G

Hello, Can you please put me in for TTC #1 - January 2010. 

Thanks :flower:
xx


----------



## HeatherLeanne

WTT June 2010


----------



## happygolucky

Hi can you change mine to November 2009 ttc #2 as on antibiotics so need to be put back.Thanks:o)


----------



## nkbapbt

Can you add me for TTC # 2 in March 2010...or whenever I stop pumping...


----------



## fairygirl

Can I be added as TTC #1 in December Thanks


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## PnutProtector

put me down for Aug 2010 please


----------



## Peach

Can you put me down for September 2011 :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Can you change me to November 2009 pleeeease? I'm lingering in limbo between WTT and TTC right now!! I feel lost! But we've decided to be NTNP for a couple of months and we're going to start TTC properly come October/November if nothing happens in the meantime. Hope people don't mind me hanging around here a bit longer, as well as TTC...? Feels wrong to be on either side now! :dohh:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*nightkd*--I LOVE moving people closer! i'm so happy for you! I hope you get to graduate to the pregnancy forums soon!


----------



## nightkd

Thank you!! :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## morri

Well you can definitely set me between 2011 and 2012 xD so that is a bit surer isnt it - just so that it is not that blank xD


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

morri--I put you in 2011..just because it's the sooner year :)


----------



## apple_20

Im new and i dont know! this year i hope :)

p.s i am also a 20year old teacher to be :)


----------



## Georgie90

Can I be added...March 2014....Aggggeesss away :(


----------



## kmh2009

can i be moved from unknown to march 2011 yeyeyeyeyeyeyey!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!! (except.....)

*apple_20*--nice to meet a fellow Education major! What age are you studying for? I'm going for Adolescent Ed with a Bio concentration! Now, I'm not sure where you want to go. Do you want to be put into the "Not Sure" section, or in the "???" section under 2009? Let me know so I can get you in there! I hope you like it here!


----------



## sophie c

february 2011 i hope :) #2 and preference *boy*

xxx


----------



## misscream

Hi! Can you put me down for April 2010. Thanks


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## cdejdemommy

cdejdemommy March 2010 TTC #3 (hopefully a girl). Thanks!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hello. I've just decided to join WWT as we've set a date now. We hope to try for number 2 July next year though we may not last that long and start in June!


----------



## apple_20

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!! (except.....)
> 
> *apple_20*--nice to meet a fellow Education major! What age are you studying for? I'm going for Adolescent Ed with a Bio concentration! Now, I'm not sure where you want to go. Do you want to be put into the "Not Sure" section, or in the "???" section under 2009? Let me know so I can get you in there! I hope you like it here!

hello i'm going into my third year and specializing in early years which is age 3-7 but can teach all primary if i want :) errrm put me under ??? 2009 because we are pretty much not trying but not preventing already.
x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lovehearts

Hi - because i now have a date i can be added lol. May 2010. Thank you :)


----------



## SpecialK

Add me in for January 2010 please! Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Also!!! You might have noticed that I have added a seperate NTNP section--if anyone would like to be moved, please let me know!


----------



## Beltane

Thanks again Sleepinbeauty!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Of course, no problem!


----------



## b23

Add me!! October 09! Not long to wait!!


----------



## Dee7509

Hi! Please add me for November 2009! Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Aimees/Mummy

Hi,

I am new in WTT and would like to be added to June 2010.

Thanks so much. Seems like a lifetime away :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## bubbles

Can my date be changed from sept 2010 to march 2010 please xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

absolutly it can! That's great news! Alright!


----------



## Bucket

Mr. Bucket and I will be TTC before Christmas this year. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Our ttc date has constantly changed since I came on here lol 
Started off Feb 2010, then Nov 2009, then Oct 2009, then Mar 2010 lol 

Bloody Hell - how difficult can it be to pinpoint that ttc date lol
We are just going to go for it, once I get my coil out and all clear from my smear -so Oct 2009 ( unless something else comes along and changes out minds ... again lol)
xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Bucket--it's cool. Makes my job more interesting. lol


----------



## Pinkgirl

i am thinking i am best coming off the list hunni!
Think me and OH are going to get married before TTC and now working on wedding date, will let you know when i know
xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok, no problem.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

After many months of explaining that unless I get a tentative date from my OH he has suggested June 2010 - my little brother gets married on 5th of June so no chance of stealing his thunder :thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## amylk87

Hi, can i be moved from July 2010 to 2011 ???? :) thanks x


----------



## rachelrhin0

Can I be added? We are TTC #3 in November. We have 2 angel babies.


----------



## kate.m.

Hiya! Can i be moved to december 2009... its only a month, but it still counts!


----------



## kate.m.

ooh- i didnt realise there was a ntnp section- can i be added to that too? But proper ttc in december 2009! lol!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I need to be moved, although it may not be permanent. lol. We are hoping to start trying for #3 in October 2011.


----------



## Summerbee

Can I please be put in for 1st April '10? Hoping for a bump by Christmas 2010 :D Always wanted a xmas bump!! x


----------



## cdejdemommy

cdejdemommy (TTC#3--girl)

Hey, date has moved back a couple of months. My TTC date is now May 2010, thanks in advance for updating!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey can I be added to the list please? TTC#2 in November :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

I love moving dates closer. (even if only by a month, kate.m.)


----------



## buttonnose82

can you move me back to feb 2010 please :(


----------



## Summerbee

buttonnose82 said:


> can you move me back to feb 2010 please :(

Don't be sad button, I know it's hard waiting but just think of it as 2 months more prep :thumbup: hope ur okay, any reason that u pushed it back?


----------



## lozzy21

Hey hun just to say

nightkd is ttc


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*buttonnose82*--so sorry. T^T

*Lozzy*--thanks!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Don't forget me! We're January 2010! :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## RaeEW89

Hello ladies, I think that OH and I are going to be ttc in December of this year, not a very long wait, but its still tentative.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*RaeEW89*--I'm sorry for your loss. I hope everything goes smoothly this time around.


----------



## RaeEW89

Thank you hunny


----------



## faille

Ooh can you add me pls.. TTC #2 in Sept 2010 :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

hey update I'm now ttc was ntnp but it's stressful not know when you o'd! OH is on bord too yipee ! x


----------



## Lou

hey darling, 

I really really dont want you to change mine, but Im going to have to be sensible and ask you to move it to the 'Not Sure' section. :cry::cry::cry: The boy had a change of heart, and as much as I don't like it, I can see he speaks sense. :'(

Thank youuuu


xxxx


----------



## runnergrl

please put me down for June 2010:) thank you!


----------



## runnergrl

I want to meet my June TCC buddies!


----------



## Missi

Just joined BnB, please could you add me to April 2009.

Thanks


----------



## Missi

Missi said:


> Just joined BnB, please could you add me to April 2009.
> 
> Thanks

Sorry, that's April 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*apple_20*--Congrats! Good luck!

Sorry, *Lou*.


----------



## Valkoinen

*Probably January of 2011. Thanks so much!! *


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi! Just a small update. You've got me under **~Not Sure~** as 'mrsswaffer2b (after Sep 2011)', but h2b and I have had a chat and I'll be coming off the pill in October 2011, so can you add me to that list instead? :D Thanks! :flower:


----------



## ohhbabybaby

_Hello

Can I be added to January 2010 please although it might change . will keep you informed._


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## Emily Roses M

Can I please be added to list going to be ttc in jan 10 we will be trying for baby number 3-don't mind what we have as long as she / he is healthy.

Thanks, Charlotte
xxxx


----------



## claire-lou

Hi can you add me to feb 2011. Thanks


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!!


----------



## CandiceJM

Hi!

I'll be waiting to try, until February 2010. Can you please add me? Thank you!!!

Candice


----------



## Morgan1983

Can you add me for Dec this year please.

May have to change if AF not started by then tho.


----------



## Morgan1983

Oh sorry, forgot to say I will be TTC#3


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## parkgirl

Please add me to TTC in Feb. '10. Trying for our first.


----------



## Dinah

Please add me to TTC in March 2010, we will be TTC for #1. May extend at a later date but hopefully not!!


----------



## xLisax

:hi:

Sorry to be a pain again! Could I please be changed to June 2010..TTC#2! 

(This will be final change as Im to scared to TTC any earlier! Lol :dohh:)

Thank You! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

xLisax--not a pain, don't worry!


----------



## xLisax

:hugs: Thank you very much :hugs:


----------



## holliepaige

Could you please add me to the not sure list :) thank you!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*xLisax*--no problem ^-^


----------



## trynitey

For the time being you can remove me from October 2010.. we are starting a year earlier than expected... atleast trying for 2 months anyways, then it'll be moved to May 2010.


----------



## mommyB

Hey, can you please add me to the January 2010 list. Thanks so much:)


----------



## plutosblue

Oooooh can I go down for April 2010 :) Thankiepoos x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

trynitey--I moved you to this month for now--is that ok?


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello WTT girlies, i am over from the parenting sections + teenager section.
I am eighteen years old just, i have a gorgeous baby boy Tyler-Jay 4 months old + i am a proud disabled mummy [in an electric wheelchair]
I have decided to TTC 2014 for #2, i would really really love a baby girl but im not too fussed as long as they are happy and healthy.
My doctor suggested to me when i was giving birth to Tyler, 'have no more kids eh? not fair on your poor mum having to help you'
and that really annoyed me! 
I was like how rude can you get? so this has made me even more addament to concieve #2 + show them i can be a good mummy to 2 beautiful babies.
Is there anyone else my age trying to conceve number #2?
please add me on to the list thankyouu.
[Abblebubba + Boyfriend WTT for a baby sister for Tyler-Jay - 2014]​


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Abblebubba*--you should have just killed the doctor. I don't get some people..... *shakes head* And he said this WHILE you were giving birth?? Ugh.


----------



## thompsonic

Hey, please can you add me to May 2015? If you're even going that far into the future.... That's my current plan, it may change later. If thats too late just put me in not sure please :) x


----------



## Abblebubba

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> *Abblebubba*--you should have just killed the doctor. I don't get some people..... *shakes head* And he said this WHILE you were giving birth?? Ugh.

I was soooo annoyed, but because i was pre occupied worrying about my son + giving birth i didnt say anything :dohh:, silly me i wish i would have said something to him!
Wow im glad to be here in WTT with you ladies, does anyone start a WTT journal 5 years before TTC? :shrug: xx​


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*thompsonic*--I'll go as far out as you need me to, don't worry about it.
*Abblebubba*--I have a journal and I'm in "Not Sure"--knock yourself out :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATE!

I took *nightkd* out of NTNP because she's got a bun in her oven <3(CONGRATS, MAMA!)


----------



## nicnak

hey, can i be added to the december 09 list pretty please???

thanks x


----------



## pinkmummy

Can you take me off the list please we aren't having no more :) xx


----------



## AC81

I was originally down for January 2010, but we couldn't wait any longer and are now NTNP and we'll see what happens - so I guess I need to come off the master list! xxx


----------



## kissingtoast

Hey girlies, 

My name is Laura & i'm now WTT for #1 until Summer 2010 - although that'll probli change lol!

xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hey hun Kate.m is pregnant so can be took of the list


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey, can I be added to the 2011 but don't know which month list?

Thanks! :)


----------



## Strawberries

Hey can I be added to Aug 2014 if it's going that far?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Congrats to *kate.m*!!! ahhh!!! Seems like she just left WTT-ing yesterday...

*Strawberries*--never too far out, don't worry.


----------



## HollySSmith

Ahh forgot to update here. I'm already on my 2nd cycle TTC! So I've graduated but I will still be checking in on the ladies in WWT!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

ok, no problem! Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## BabeeAngel

You can take me off the list if you want ( Feb 2010...) seeing as I am pregnant ...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

good reason to be removed. Good luck!


----------



## Dyla

Nov 2012, might change though. Depending if i can persuade him! :dance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi can i be added to july 2010 for my first, thanks :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi can I be put on for July 2014... thanks!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## bunnyg82

hey my lovely, can you put me down as ntnp #1 please :) 

Thank you! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## trynitey

You can take me off the list now.. no longer waiting :)


----------



## lilysmum2

Can you update as I would prefer a girl again and I had a miscarriage 3weeks ago!

Thanksxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*trynitey*--congrats!!! That was quick 

*lilysmum2*--ok, I've got you down for a girl and TTC#3 (do you want TTC#3 or TTC#2? depends on the person on this one...)


----------



## JenW

Add me to Dec 09! Only 2 short cycles away.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## GlasgowGirl

Hey 

Can you add me to your list please going to start TTCing again in May 2010.

Thanks 

GlasgowGirl


----------



## Guppy051708

Can you please add me to the list? 
After a recent miscarriage, the DH and I have decided to try again in December 2009 (the end of December). Depending on where he gets a job, that may change, however, thats what it is for now! TTC after a miscarriage. We are hoping for a girl though we will be VERY happy either way!

thanks! :)


----------



## xhollie92x

Will you add me to TCC in April 2012 please? Thanks :happydance:


----------



## Ria_Rose

sleepinbeauty said:


> *Summer*
> kissingtoast
> Ria_Rose (TTC#2)
> ​

Ooops, well - the best laid plans... Summer 2010 is now my due date :blush:


----------



## kissingtoast

Ria_Rose said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Summer*
> kissingtoast
> Ria_Rose (TTC#2)
> ​
> 
> Ooops, well - the best laid plans... Summer 2010 is now my due date :blush:Click to expand...

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Ria_Rose*--congrats!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies.

Those ladies that will be having babies in the Fall 2010, I have taken the liberty to design a banner. Please add it to you signature! ^_^ Unity is a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah,

here's the code:

https://img245.imageshack.us/img245/5803/mybannerblinky1c2d0e164.gif


----------



## Guppy051708

opps, copy and pasting didnt work correctly...grr :-/ um maybe if you click on my banner it will work? :shrug:


----------



## purple_socks

Can i join the list please? DH and i plan to start TTC baby #2 in feb 2011
...hoping to be time it so i'm due in the winter next time round rather than being at my largest in the middle of a heatwave like last time!!!


----------



## Bambi1985

TTC #1 for me/#4 for OH in 2010, not sure when yet but hopefully before summer.


----------



## Kassy

Could you add me to the list please? Me and OH will be TTC around fall 2011.

We're waiting an extra year now.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Thanks for making the fall 2010 blinkie. I know a lot of women really appreciate that kind of thing (sadly, I can't use it T^T It's so pretty!)


----------



## TacoTurtle

I'm a "not sure" after miscarriage!


----------



## amylk87

Our date has changed.... again. lol. from july 2011 to december 2010. thanks :)


----------



## Althara

Please put me down for the sometime in 2014!!


----------



## embojet

ok.... Winter 2011


----------



## MrsC2B

Please can you add me to the list as well? Thanks! Me & fiance are TTC July 2010 as soon as we get married :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## sianaydon

Hi can I be added hope to ttc September 2012 seems so far away
ttc#4 blessed with 2 girls and 1 boy already


----------



## Guppy051708

.


----------



## toffee87

Sorry to be a pain, can mine be changed from 2011 to March 2012! It's more than likely that year x


----------



## allisonreally

I just realised I forgot to post on here! 
We're July 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!

Good luck, November ladies! I'm expecting great things from all of you ASAP! :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

I removed *bunnyg82*, *eclipse* and *Norris*. (they're TTC now) Best of luck to them!


----------



## sarah54

Sorry to change mine again but could you change me to sometime in 2013 please. Thank you!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## allisonreally

It's a little bizarre, but I've been on a lot of forums in my time and this is the only time I've seen a thread like this that had someone really keeping it up to date, and not just ignoring it. 

You rock!


----------



## FierceAngel

hi all can you add me for july 2010 please :)


----------



## geogem

Hi there, I think we will be ttc from about July time 2010 but depends on how getting on with latest edition!


----------



## geogem

oh and by the way it will be child number 7 between us!! hubby has 4 to ex-wife, i have 1 to ex and we have 1 between us! hoping for number 2 btwn us and final one.


----------



## livestrong

I'm a 2013/2014 but put me down as TTC #1 Sept 2013 (that's when we're hopefully getting married) to make me feel better! Haha. Cheers!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi,

I have just come across this forum and so far so good!:thumbup:

We are getting married August 2010 and hope to TTC after then. Please can you add us to your list? 

Thank You!:blush:


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there :) Just wondering if you could please change my TTC dates... Was going to TTC in June 2011 but i cant wait that long so Feb 2010 it is :) woot woot... I cant wait :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*allisonreally*--awwww *blush* thanks!
*geogem*--you are a braver woman than I! How do you do it?!
*mummy to be*--yay! I love moving dates up!


----------



## Sooz

Could we change our dates please! DH got me drunk last night and has negotiated our TTC date down....I have agreed to start NTNP from April, knowing me however I will probably be charting and everything anyway though!

Thanks :D


----------



## sleepinbeauty

no problem! lol

UPDATED TO HERE!


----------



## mummy to be

woot woot i cant wait... i am so excited!!! just want Feb to come already :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello!! I'm brand new to this site, it's great! Would you be able to add me to the list? We're going to ttc in March 2011 (well, depending on jobs, maybe late 2010) but best keep to March 2011 for now!! 

Thank you!! And look forward to getting to know everyone better!!
x


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies! :wave:

Sorry to be a pain, but could you please change my TTC date from December 2009 to *November 2009*? My health is good, I ovulated 3 days ago, the DH is happy to start trying again, and the doc has given us the good to go! Thanks so much doll!


----------



## Summerbee

Guppy051708 said:


> Hello ladies! :wave:
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but could you please change my TTC date from December 2009 to *November 2009*? My health is good, I ovulated 3 days ago, the DH is happy to start trying again, and the doc has given us the good to go! Thanks so much doll!

Congrats!! xxxxx


----------



## Summerbee

Can you move me into NTNP please? 

;)


----------



## Kracker

Please can you add me, I don't know if I can officially join you guys because my husband isn't convinced yet. However, he did tell me that under no circumstances would we ever have pets and I have 2 dogs. So I think my chances of getting my own way are pretty high :) I am hoping to start TTC #2 in Summer of 2010 when my little boy is 2. Thanks xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Don't worry, *Kracker*. Most of us are waiting on our OH's...


----------



## sondra_mama

wttc #2 in january 2010. trying for a girl.


----------



## Mummy~L

Hi we will be TTC #2 in October 2010 can you add me to the list please?? Thanksss xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## rachelrhin0

Can you remove me? I'm in my tww now after our 1st cycle of TTC. :)


----------



## britt1986

WTT for baby #2 January 2014...maybe sooner, but right now hubby and I have agreed to this.


----------



## Vesta

Can you take me off Dec 09 please? :cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Oh no, *Vesta*, what happened?! *hugs*


----------



## Vesta

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> 
> Oh no, *Vesta*, what happened?! *hugs*

My husband changed his mind. Or more accurately, had no intention of TTC and has been lieing to me. :cry:


----------



## jillypoop

Vesta, I know how you feel. OH has been doing the same to me. Keeps agreeing to a date then as soon as I start to get excited about it he changes his mind. I think its because he knows how much I want to TTC and he loves me so tries to keep me happy....

Not sure if the same applies to you or not but I know how much it hurts :hugs: 

PM me if you need to talk hun
xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

omg vesta. I had that sort of issue with my OH but he's recently picked out the girl name (see my sig) and talks about kids with me more often. There's hope for me and I'm sure there's hope for you. Does he know why? Is it a responsibility thing? I'm so sorry.


----------



## goddess25

I am willing to help you out with this thread if you need it. Its alot of time to keep up with all these waiting to try dates.


----------



## StonesWife

Could you please add me to September 2010. I hope I can TTC Ealier but for now I think it will be in September 2010.:spermy:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

thanks, *goddess*! I'm alright right now, but I'll keep you in mind. (I need to spend my time waiting between classes doing SOMETHING! lol)


----------



## amylk87

Hey, sorry to be a pain, but i've moved again! From Dec 2010 to July 2010 :)


----------



## Summerbee

amylk87 said:


> Hey, sorry to be a pain, but i've moved again! From Dec 2010 to July 2010 :)

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## fairygirl

Can I move to ntnp please. AF has delayed her arrival so we're going for it as soon her visit comes and goes.


----------



## Drazic<3

Could you put me for Feb 2010 please?


----------



## Missi

Drazic - so sorry.

Sleepin - please could you bump me up from April to March 2010. I know that's not too much different but it makes a big difference to me:thumbup: Hope you are okay and thanks in advance.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well ladies, I am sorry but I am officially moving over to TTC. The :witch: got me today. Its bittersweet! Can't wait to see you ladies there in the near future. Please keep in touch! :friends:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Drazic*--Really sorry to see you back so soon. *hugs* I hope you can head back over ASAP.

*Guppy051708*--good luck!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm off to TTC. Thank You x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Good luck!


----------



## sianaydon

sianaydon said:


> Hi can I be added hope to ttc September 2012 seems so far away
> ttc#4 blessed with 2 girls and 1 boy already

.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!!!

OH!! I'm so sorry, *sianaydon*!!! I've never missed anyone before... T-T


----------



## sianaydon

no worries thanks

Its nice to see the date written down thats all


----------



## lozzy21

Cinnamon is preg hun.


----------



## skippy

Hiya, i'm neww but WTT, not sure till when though :)


----------



## loonylamb

i'm new to wtt but i'm planning to start ttc august 2010 x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Thanks, *lozzy* (my hero! <3)


----------



## lozzy21

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> 
> Thanks, *lozzy* (my hero! <3)

No probs hun


----------



## Yellow Star

Hi there, can you add me to the list please? Wtt for our first baby in February 2010. :happydance:

Thanks!


----------



## Staceysparkle

Hi

Can you add me please :) Wtt for first baby in May 2010

Thanks :D


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

im a "not sure" :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Summerbee

It's so lovely going back to the start of this thread and seeing all those mummies-to-be!!

Just an update, had my third m/c three days ago... bouncing back into TTC and I'll keep you all updated on progress, if it happens again I'll be back in here again though so don't be suprised if you see me around!!

PMA to all of you :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## Essie

We're wtt sometime in 2010, not sure when though yet.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Summerbee*.... *hugs* we have a NTNP part of the list now--you want in?


----------



## morri

hm November is still up though ^^


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!!!

sorry! I've been so busy studying I didn't realize it was time! (but I knew it was December..duuuuuuuuh!)


----------



## rae27

Hopefully we'll be ttc november 2010, pop me on your list!


----------



## mellllly

June 2010 TTC number 2 for me!!
Might be earlier.....


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lesleyann

So huge change for me depo runs out friday and decided no Bcp so NTNP from friday for me hun :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

AHHH! How exciting!!! I hope you get knocked up reeeaaaaally soon! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## wispa86

WTT number 2 in June 2010 :D


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## a_c

TTC number one March 2010


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi sleepinbeauty:flower:

can i be added to the list too!
ttc no 3 jan/feb 2010:happydance:
it'll either be late jan or late feb

thanks xx


----------



## krissie328

We are going to start trying for # 1 in June 2010... :)


----------



## MrsKangaroo

Can you add me as well please - TTC in January it will be #1 for DH and #4 for me


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*xcited4mybump*--I put you in Jan just because it's the closer of the two (if you prefer Feb, let me know, I'll move you!)


----------



## MrsKeene

Can you please add me to Jan 2011, Baby #3? Thank you so much!


----------



## Emma.Gi

We're TTC #2 July 2011


----------



## parkgirl

I moved to TTC this month...a few months early. Thanks!


----------



## Weeplin

Hi! Can I join? TTC #3....probably 2011 but we are not sure on the month yet.  Thanks!


----------



## mellllly

Sorry can you change me from June 2010 to April 2010?
Thanks


----------



## Charlotteee

Can you add me to 2011. Not sure what month, prob around July x


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Ooo please could you add me to the list as TTC#2 in May 2010. I can't waitttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi hun,we are ttc as of now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks xx


----------



## Bambi1985

OH has finally given me a date, can you move me to Feb 2010 please :wohoo:


----------



## Gwizz

Can you change me from july 2011 to January 2011 please :)

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*parkgirl* and *xcited4mybum*p--Good Luck!!


----------



## xhollie92x

Will you please put me down for March 2013? I think i've already posted here but now i have a rough date! :happydance:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Please can I be added to the 'don't know' list? It's poss gunna be 3-4 years before we TTC again


----------



## sleepinbeauty

hey everyone! Sorry I'm slacking this week--been so busy with Christmas and all... I'll update as soon as I get the chance to (I'm on my cell now and I don't trust it enough to play around with the list)


----------



## BattyNora

Hey hun, I'm sure I've dipped in here before but can't find my post. 

Could you pretty please add me to July WTT list please. We were more on the NTNP list but seen as we have the wedding in July we think its best to wait!


----------



## missy kay

were going to ttc3 sometime in 2010 hopefully maybe later tho


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Hey hun, could you move me over to the not sure collumn now..recently split with my OH so it'll be a while again :(

Thank you xx


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

Can I be added into the April 2010 list :dance:


----------



## plutosblue

Hi hun can I be moved to September 2010, since dear fiance is making me wait till we go down that dang isle! :hugs:

Thankiepoos x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

It's so nice being on the internet on something other than that damned phone! Happy New Year everyone! <3


----------



## cupcake123

Hi if you get a chance could I be added to the 2014 list? Im not sure what month though. Thanks for doing the list it is a great idea, and much take quite a bit of work! Hope everyone had a lovely new year, and good luck to all you TTC in 2010!


----------



## FierceAngel

can you move me from july 2010 to ntnp now!!! 

:D xx


----------



## wanting2010

DH and I have officially decided to start TTC in June! Can I be added to the list? =)


----------



## kissingtoast

wanting2010 said:


> DH and I have officially decided to start TTC in June! Can I be added to the list? =)

Yay another one for June!! :D


----------



## Georgie90

hi everyone!

I havent been in here for ever!
and have had a MMC since :cry:

anyway...can my WTT date be brought forward please...OH has agreed to May 2013

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TinyBoots

Can you add me to the Not Sure section? WTT for #1! 

x


----------



## kissingtoast

Would you mind moving me from Summer 2010 to June 2010 please - TY :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi 

DH and I will be ttc again in may, as i lost our baby due to ectopic last wk and we have to allow time to heal both physically and mentally.
So in may we will start on the rollercoaster of emotions that is ttc once again.

xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*whew* It's nice to get a hold of the computer again! Updates are going to be more frequent again soon. Been so busy with the holidays (yes, they are STILL going in my family @[email protected])

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

So I just pulled costgang from the NTNP section--she's pregnant! Congrats, mama!


----------



## kitty1987

December 2010 trying for #2 :D


----------



## Bambi1985

I've moved over to TTC now :happydance:


----------



## PnutProtector

can you please move me to the not sure section. I think I was in August 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Good luck, *Bambi*!

*Peanut*--Sucks, mama. I'm sorry. T^T


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Good luck, *Bambi*!

*Peanut*--Sucks, mama. I'm sorry. T^T


----------



## LuckyNLove

Hi everyone, we are waiting to try until late 2010 or early 2011, depending on financial status and house projects! I really want a girl and we have no kids yet. So glad to be in a group! Check out my Weightloss and WTT journal on here!

LuckyNLove


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*LuckyNLove*--putting you in 2010 just because it's sooner ok? (my way of wishing you luck) or do you prefer 2011?


----------



## silverbell

Hello! I'm a newbie here.

Could I be added as TTC #1 in March 2011?

With many thanks x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lozzy21

Can you move me to not sure hun


----------



## BattyNora

First time I've seen me on the TTC July 2010 list! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## kittylady

Can you add me to Jan 2013 TTC ^^


----------



## JJay

Please can you add me to April 2010! I'm getting married on the 4th and am going for it straight away!


----------



## BrEeZeY

Hey i'm a newbie here! im wtt for #2 for me and #1 for my fiance! ~ We have a 3 month old son named Aiden! we are gona try September 2011 or 2012! havent decided yet!


----------



## mushmouth

Hey - could you add to as TTC in September 2012 please? thank ya! :D


----------



## silverbell

Sorry to be a pain in behind, but could you change me from March 2011 to August 2010 trying for #1 :happydance:

With many thanks.


----------



## carla1234

Could you add me for May 2010.

We were going to start earlier, but my job will not allow that yet...lol.


----------



## buttercup3

I have changed from not sure to April 2010 =D

Yay!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Lots of moves this week! And most of them good! That's great!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I have removed *AC81* because she is pregnant!


----------



## Firedancer41

Hi, I am new here...

We will be TTC in April...88 days to be exact LOL


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Firedancer41*--but who is counting? lol


----------



## Weeplin

Hi, sorry but can you please move me to Nov 2011 please?


----------



## Bethiex

Could you add me to the Unsure bit please :) Thanks x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## darcon613

Darcon613- March 2010!


----------



## Booga

NTNP July 2010, please!


----------



## booflebump

Can you edit my date to TTC April 2011?


----------



## kissingtoast

Buttonnose82 and Drazic<3 are preg so I guess they need to come off the list :)


----------



## littlevixen

mine will be feb 2010


----------



## L005

June 2010 pls! :) Thanks


----------



## kissingtoast

L005 said:


> June 2010 pls! :) Thanks

Yay another June girlie!


----------



## Lou

Kris - im massively impressed with how organised this is!! Unfortunately you have me in the right section.. i.e. 'I don't know.'

Glad to see theres a few familiar faces in there with us! 

xxxx


----------



## My bump

Hi I have been ttc since April 09 and had no luck so have started dianette oral contraceptive to control hormones. In this time I want to try and lose at least 2 stone as I am a size 14-16 with a bmi of 32.

I am currently at university training to be a midwife and have a partner of 4 years and a dd who is 2. The course of dianette I am on is for 18 months and I started it last week so will come off it and start ntnp around July 2011. Hopefully by then I will have finished my 2nd year of uni and start ttc so by the time I finish my 3rd year I will be pregnant!! Yipee! 

Nice to be joining you all

x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Thanks, *Lou*! <3


----------



## Firedancer41

I think I'm moving to March LOL I am so indecisive! My next O should bed around March 1st, seems as good a time as any!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

May 2010 TTC # 2


----------



## beckyfletcher

Hiya please can u add me Beckyfletcher WTT July 2010 and can't wait :)


looking forward to getting to know u all


----------



## beckyfletcher

beckyfletcher said:


> Hiya please can u add me Beckyfletcher WTT July 2010 and can't wait :)
> 
> 
> looking forward to getting to know u all


TTC no3


----------



## Noodles

Can you put me down for September please? (Number 2)


----------



## Ley

June 2010 please/ ttc#3


----------



## 2bmum

Will be TTC from Feb 2011 for number 2 hopefully a girl due to medical problems my little boy has which are more common in boys.


----------



## cari6

Can you please add me to March 2010 please.:thumbup:


----------



## welshwarriors

Can you add me to August 2011 plz. Thanks. x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Happy Feb! Good luck to the Jans!


----------



## Ley

thanks for adding me hun but you have me down as ttc#2 when it's actually #3
sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Weeplin

lol! You have me down at TTC this November! Can I please be moved to TTC November 2011 :D Thank you


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Oof! 2 mistakes in one shot! I must be slipping!


----------



## mum 2 three

can i join wtt for january 2011 ttc #4 x x


----------



## Lullababy

Hoping to start TTC #1 October 2011


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey planning on ttc no 2 sept 10


----------



## buttercup3

Ooh I've moved to March 2010 instead of April 2010 =D Yay!


----------



## Armywife

Well, we've had the talk! Could you put me down for ttc #2 sept 2011 please?! Seems faaaaaar too long to wait but i'm sure it will fly!xx


----------



## beccad

July/August 2010 please! TTC no. 1. Not been in my job long so got to hang on for a bit in order to qualify for the good maternity package...


----------



## Ashes

SHooting to TTC in Sept 2010!!!! THanks!:hugs:


----------



## MiniReed

put me down for May 2011 trying #1 please :]


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

...and I have access to the internet again! yaaaaay!


----------



## angie79

i totally did not know this existed - we will be ttc dec 2010 or jan 2011 but i would like it to be dec so can you add me for then please

thanks

xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Ley

Sorry, I know I'm such a huge pain but can you shift me from June and add me under NTNP please?hubby had a change of heart.
Thank you so much for doing this x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

Alright, Ley! I hope I get to remove you from the list due to a healthy bean ASAP! Good luck!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED!

I had to move MYSELF to Jan '13!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Damita

Mine is Oct/Nov 2010 :) Heres hoping


----------



## Firedancer41

I have moved to TTC...good luck to all WTT. Here's hoping time goes by fast!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Armywife said:


> Well, we've had the talk! Could you put me down for ttc #2 sept 2011 please?! Seems faaaaaar too long to wait but i'm sure it will fly!xx

can i join you hunni.

Me and OH want to TTC after we get married so will be Aug/sept 11. Not sure for def and will need to decided when i come off pill.

Lovely to have a date now xx


----------



## Armywife

Pinkgirl said:


> Armywife said:
> 
> 
> Well, we've had the talk! Could you put me down for ttc #2 sept 2011 please?! Seems faaaaaar too long to wait but i'm sure it will fly!xx
> 
> can i join you hunni.
> 
> Me and OH want to TTC after we get married so will be Aug/sept 11. Not sure for def and will need to decided when i come off pill.
> 
> Lovely to have a date now xxClick to expand...

Its sooo exciting isn't it! Yey for us! xx


----------



## Ashes

topazicatzbet said:


> hey planning on ttc no 2 sept 10

I'm planning on sept too! It would be awesome to be bumpbuddies!:hugs:


----------



## SarahC82

Hi Ladies,

Can i join too?

Hubby and i are going to ttc in sept - can not wait! - it seems to be going so slowly!!

Sarahx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow!! I'm so excited, I love this thread :happydance::happydance: I've only just had my little man but I can't wait to start ttc egglet no 2. I really miss my bump and am sooo looking foward to being pregnant again. It took us 5 years to get a BFP with Arthur and we were just two weeks shy of starting IVF when we got caught. I had a laparoscopy, had my left fallopian tube removed and voila! i was preggers :dance::dance: I'm now worried it's gonna take ages again so plan on making a start pretty early. We'll be ttc in October this year but would ideally like to be pregnant by March 2011. If it happens sooner...woohoo!! 

Good luck to all you wtt ladies, I hope the time flies by for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Added!


----------



## Ashes

SarahC82 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i join too?
> 
> Hubby and i are going to ttc in sept - can not wait! - it seems to be going so slowly!!
> 
> Sarahx

Welcome!!!! Aw thats exciting that you and your hubby are TTC in sept. Same with me and my hub! I hate the slow process! Are you already off your BCP if you were on some?


----------



## brunettebimbo

We where going to TTC in August but we found out yesterday we are expecting :mrgreen: so please can you update me! Thanks :)


----------



## angie79

brunettebimbo said:


> We where going to TTC in August but we found out yesterday we are expecting :mrgreen: so please can you update me! Thanks :)

congrats hun

xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*brunettebimbo*--that's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## faun

Hi :wave: can you add me please? Me and oh are WTT number 4 september 2010


----------



## MyTwinAngels

Hey. Can I be added please? Me & OH are WTT ... looking to get our own place as soon as possible. He's more the waiter than I am, but it take two to tango eh? :( xxx


----------



## bellaboo

can I be added to list WTT for #1 in June 2010.
Thanks


----------



## mushmouth

could you change us to NTNP please chick?


----------



## babesx3

WTT for number 4 till Jan 2011. mat NTNP from november tho??


----------



## Lou

heyyy could you please change me to TTC in June 2010 please?? xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!

*Lou*--YAAAAAY!!! Congrats on getting a date!


----------



## LdS39

hello there,
We are WTT for baby #2 for Aug 2010
:)


----------



## Lou

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!!
> 
> *Lou*--YAAAAAY!!! Congrats on getting a date!

:happydance: hehe thanks darling!!:hugs: Sooo excited! Now all we have to do is convince ur OH its a great idea to try sooner as well!

xxxxx


----------



## maybabydoll

Hey, We're WTT for #1 in August 2010 :flower: x x


----------



## LimeFerret

We are WTT for #1 until better jobs, I suppose that would be a big ???????????


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## DJ987

Hey :) Can I be added please, we are WTT until July 2011 :thumbup:


----------



## mbara

me too...August 2010 thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## baby_dixon

november 2010?


----------



## futuremommy91

Me! WTT for sometime in 2015 haha- not letting myself THINK about having babies until I'm at least partially through medical school lol- and hopefully by then I'd find my OH haha.

I'm still a young'n yet...


----------



## K8R78

Hi,

Please can you add me as going ot TTC our first baby from Sept 2010, not bothered what sex - as long as it's healthy 

My OH is on here too - Trumpetman21.

Thanks
xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello honey, could you possibly take me off the list? :cry:
My partner and i of six years have split, he left me so i guess he wasnt waiting around for #2! thank you


----------



## sjbno1

Hi hun, can I please be added to the list - WTT January 2011 :D 

Applebubba- couldnt ignore your post hun, so sorry to hear you have split with your partner :(


----------



## Abblebubba

sjbno1 said:


> Abblebubba- couldnt ignore your post hun, so sorry to hear you have split with your partner :(

Thankyou, its okay, i might be on here again one day, when i meet mr right. :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

We have our 1st couple on the list! Cool!

*abble*--so sorry....


----------



## Elli21

Hi :hi:

Im Feb-March 2011 :)


----------



## Mummy2jayden

Hi im new. Im wtc no.2 in june this year x


----------



## holden_babez

hi everyone...
WTT for Jan-Mar 2011
please add me to your list... 
We would LOVE a little boy

Skye xx


----------



## Hamsterlovin

Hi this is aggges away (unfortunately) but important to me nonetheless. I'm going to be trying in september 2014 thanx :D xx


----------



## anjajna

We will be TTC for #1 in September 2010! I'm so excited! :)


----------



## cdejdemommy

You can remove me out from under May, we're officially TTC now


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!
*cdejdemommy and March 2010 TTCers*--GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*CLEANING UP THE LIST!!!!*

I'm changing some things. I put storks in for gender preferences. How does everyone feel about :angel: instead of the word "miscarriage"? Or do you want me to keep it that way?

Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Oh, I forgot to add:

-I removed *tigerschild* because she is TTC now.
-I cannot get a hold of *missy kay* or *sparkswillfly*. Does anyone know their status these days?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I removed *jess_smurf* because she is in her 2nd tri! CONGRATS, mama!


----------



## ericarae1

Can you add me as well? We're Nov 2010! Thanks!


----------



## MrsMac01

Feel free to add me to the list too (when you can!). Jan 2011!


----------



## laural11

May I be added too Nov 2010? thanks


----------



## sharan

Hi can you add me to the list too. I will TTC#2 October 2012. Wow...that seems like such a long time yet!


----------



## nona81

Hi there! When you get a chance, could you add me to May 2010. Not long to go now!!!


----------



## celine

My hubbby saw this list last night and said I could add myself so pls add me, ttc #2 but I dont know when yet


----------



## angie79

can you please change me to jan 2011 - the oh said last night we are having the big chat to make sure we are ready at christmas (not sure what he wants to say - i guess its to see that we have enough savings etc - men)

xx


----------



## pink23

hi can you add me will be ttc in july 2011 thanks xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## mbara

Can u move me up to July 2010 I was originally on for august 2010 Ttc #2. Thanks!


----------



## moochacha

Hi can you put me down for October / November 2010 depending if ovulation falls after my 30th on the 8th of October.

Actually Put me down for November 2010!! Woohoo thanks in advance.


----------



## Sophie1205

Can you put me down for TTC baby number two in the ??? section of 2011 please :) thanks :) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Leanne27

Hey can you put me in the NTNP section for now which would be cycle 5 and for TTC in May 2010? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## Yellow Star

Hi! Can you put me down for August 2010....thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## Lanyloo

Oct 2010 TTC #2


----------



## Armywife

I was down for ttc in sept 2011 but could you please put me down as ntnp? Yeeeyyy! :happydance: Thank you sweetie! :flower:


----------



## eightambliss

Could you move me from December of 2010 to January of 2011 and add a girl next to my name? We will be trying for twins (with natural help, no fertility drugs unless the doc thinks I need them). While we would be blessed with two sons or two daughters, we are hoping for a little boy and girl to complete our family.:cloud9:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## eightambliss

Oops sorry, I meant to say could you add it to show that we are trying for boy/girl. Although twin girls would be nice, I'm sure my husband would freak out at all in the women in the home.:winkwink:


----------



## Dinah

Hi there could you move me from March to July please. Hopefully it'll be sooner than that but that's where we are at for now :)


----------



## mushmouth

Hey Sleepin - could you take me off the list please? thanks hon! x


----------



## caz81

can you add me to sept 2010 please xx


----------



## jackiea85

Hi, can u take me off please? I forgot to say I moved over to TTC :dohh: x


----------



## coastiewife

Can you please put me down for July 2011?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Waiting on seeing if we have struck lucky this cycle - but failing that please move me to April........eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Baronessgogo

hi can i be taken off the list please as moving over to ttc sooner than i originally thought


----------



## angie79

Baronessgogo said:


> hi can i be taken off the list please as moving over to ttc sooner than i originally thought

whoop :happydance:
good luck hun - loads are moving over lately - jealous

xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ive moved over to TTC x x


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there! Can you add me to the list? We're WTT until June/July.
Yay!!!


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! You can move me into ntnp, although I don't think we'll be doing much :sex: until after the wedding on April 7th! I've finished my pill packet now though so if we do do anything it won't be protected!

Beca :wave:


----------



## tabby28

Hullo! Can I be added? Going to start TTC in April 2011. Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

CONGRATULATIONS, *MUSHMOUTH* and GOOD LUCK to all the ladies who graduated!


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks sleepinbeauty!!! Good luck to all of u lovely ladies!


----------



## tabby28

Thanks Sleepinbeauty! Wow its exciting to see it written down - doesn't feel so long somehow!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*mush*--No problem! Check in with us WTT-ers every once in a while, ok? 

*tabby*--I know!!! I only just got a date a month ago or so. I'm so excited.


----------



## carla1234

Can you move me from May to April. We had a chemical last month.... (we were ntnp)

So we are going to start next month... can't wait


----------



## carla1234

Can you move me from May to April. We had a chemical last month.... (we were ntnp)

So we are going to start next month... can't wait


----------



## jillypoop

Hey

Can you change me to "not sure" as there's no way its happening next month!
xxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*carla1234*--I'm sorry to hear that. *hugs*


----------



## L005

Hey! We have bumped up out TTC to May! YEA!!!!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## Cornbread

Can you put me down for July 2010? Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*Cornbread*--this is #2 for you, right? You talked about Corn Muffin (so cute, btw!) in the "broodiness pill" thread. Are there any other muffins?


----------



## Cornbread

sleepinbeauty said:


> *Cornbread*--this is #2 for you, right? You talked about Corn Muffin (so cute, btw!) in the "broodiness pill" thread. Are there any other muffins?

Yup, numero dos. We only have one pretty little Muffin. I think the next one will be Corn Puff. :lol


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Cornbread*--that's so cute! I call OH "honeybun" and he calls me "sweetie-pie" (or more recently "Pumpkin-butt" lol) so someday we'll have a cini-mini.


----------



## Cornbread

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> 
> *Cornbread*--that's so cute! I call OH "honeybun" and he calls me "sweetie-pie" (or more recently "Pumpkin-butt" lol) so someday we'll have a cini-mini.

lol That is so cute!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Turns out Sleepinbeauty that March was our lucky month (apparently it only takes one time :blush:) so I have officially left WTT...that does make me a bit sad :cry:

Good luck April TTC-ers!

:flower:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATE TO HERE!

*AmeliePoulain*--AWESOME! Congrats!! (You can still hang out though!)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATE TO HERE!
> 
> *AmeliePoulain*--AWESOME! Congrats!! (You can still hang out though!)

Thank you - I will still be hanging out in WTT - the nicest ladies on BnB methinks xxx


----------



## Dinah

Sorry to be a pain but could you move me again? We have now decided on June and unless we win the lottery or something I promise it won't change again lol!


----------



## minnie83

Hi, can you add me for june 2014 please? I know it seems ages off though! :dohh:


----------



## Torsie

March 2012. Fingers crossed I have someone snuggling in there to watch the Olympics with me.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## DJ987

Hey can you change my date from July 2011 to June 2010 please? 2 and a half months to go! :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lozzy21

Can you take me off the list please


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!

Holy crap* lozzy*!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## missvikki88

Oh i am excited just to be going on the list! 
Can you please add me to December 2011 :happydance:


----------



## Ley

Can you take me off the list please? I'm going over to TTC a little earlier than planned. xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Goodluck, *Ley*!


----------



## HippieJess

Could I be added to the list? I'm new here. We're planning on June 2010.

Thanks!


----------



## anita123

ooh could i be added to NTNP please?!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## charlotteb24

Heya can u add me to the august 2011 please? Ttc #2! thankies :) x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Damita

Oooh I am no longer October 2010, I am now Aug/Sept 2010 :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Can you change me to Sept 2010 please :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

Oooh, could you add me to August 2010 please


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## wanting2010

Well I'm no longer June 2010...DH decided he wants to wait until "maybe" October 2010. :( :( :(


----------



## bigbloomerz

Can I be added to not sure please ) Thanks yous :) xx


----------



## MrsSyd

Can you add me to the list for October please? And also, how can I get one of the "WTT september-december 2010" thingeys for my signature? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gille01

Hi. Can you add me to June 2010, please? Thanks!


----------



## Kassy

Me and my OH have changed our minds and are TTC from April 2011 onwards, i'm pretty excited.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!

*Kassy*--I LOVE your Charmander!!! Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## kissingtoast

wanting2010 said:


> Well I'm no longer June 2010...DH decided he wants to wait until "maybe" October 2010. :( :( :(

Sounds just like my OH - he agreed to June for my bday, but now isn't sure so will probli have to be end of the year :( :( :( Just seems soooo far off :(


----------



## alouise

I posted in the introduce yourself section just a few moments ago. Put me on that list please! :D DH and I are going to try in May or June 2010:happydance:


----------



## Kenzie_tank

hiii! can i go on the list please :) Jan 2012 - seems so far away...but so exciting :happydance:


----------



## CharmedKirsty

Could i be put on the august list please


----------



## wanting2010

kissingtoast said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm no longer June 2010...DH decided he wants to wait until "maybe" October 2010. :( :( :(
> 
> Sounds just like my OH - he agreed to June for my bday, but now isn't sure so will probli have to be end of the year :( :( :( Just seems soooo far off :(Click to expand...

I know just how you feel!! I was just starting to get excited that June is getting so close...we had agreed we would start trying around our anniversary, which is at the end of May...and then he dropped this bombshell on me. I am trying to be understanding and patient but it is just SO hard. I'm heartbroken. And though he is saying October now, I am so worried that he will change his mind again.


----------



## embojet

Can you add me please. WTT Jan 2011, TTC #2.


----------



## kissingtoast

Sorry to be a pain, but could you please move me from June 2010 to Not Sure. OH not sure now - damn him!

Thanks :)


----------



## puddycats

can u add me please for may were ntnp but offically ttc#1 in june. thanks xx


----------



## glassslippers

Could you add me to January 2013 please :thumbup:


----------



## hayley x

Please could you add me to february 2011 :flower: xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Hii, Can you please add me to October 2010 pleassee? I'm WTT #2

(Gemii)


----------



## Kiree

Hi! I need a change to be made, I'm down as wtt dec 2010, but actually am happily pg with no 2, due in sept. Oh how plans change!


----------



## panther19

Can you add me to the list?
WTT #1, unsure when.. depends on when BF will be ready :(


----------



## 4magpies

I am now NTNP!

xx


----------



## MissyMarie

Me too please! July 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*kissingtoast*--So sorry! I am so afraid OH will do the same to me when we're so close. I hope he turns around ASAP!

*puddycats*--Would you like to be added to NTNP for now?

*glassslippers*--Hooray!! Another buddy for me!

*Kiree*--Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## VikkiD

Can you add me please WTT October 2010 for baby No 1 :)


----------



## shortie58

me too please will be starting to try end of june 2010 for baby no 1 :thumbup:


----------



## pinkclaire

I'm WTT for #2 sometime in 2011 but I'm soooo broody now lol xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## DolceBella

Can you add me to the list please? WTT Jan 2011. Thanks! :)

~Karen


----------



## Emma91

could you add me to :]
WTT October 2013 :)


----------



## danniemum2be

can u add me please WTT 2014 x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Hi, I'm WTT at the end of 2011 :).


----------



## Jomum2b-again

can i be added please?? i am a "not sure" but will update when decided =D


----------



## CharmedKirsty

could you add a prefurred girl to me please


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Of course! (I want a girl too but OH wants a boy. How does your OH feel?)


----------



## CharmedKirsty

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> 
> Of course! (I want a girl too but OH wants a boy. How does your OH feel?)

He also wants a girl. My mum also would like me to have a girl since my sister has 3 boys but she has not been told i'm TCC in August she just seems to believe it will be later this year.


----------



## megan1984

Could you add me please? 
WTT #1, not sure when...hopefully later in 2010 [-o&lt;
Thanks! :flow:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## xLisax

:blush: Can I be a complete pain in the bottom and be moved one last time? :blush:

I'm currently at June 2010...could I be put to August please? We're NTNP from July 24th then officially TTC in August :thumbup:

Thankies :kiss:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

lol, don't worry about it.


----------



## matchings0cks

November 2010.......:happydance:

I will help with the Rotation of this if needed...xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*matchings0cks*--thank for the offer. I'm good right now (I need SOMETHING to do when I'm home all day! lol) but if somethign comes up, you're 1st in line right now.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Could you add me to the lost please? August 2011 xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Pingu

Please add me. I am hoping to TTC baby no 2 in December 2010. Thanks :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## x Nicki x

Can I be added please? :) This month may 2010 x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Lauraxamy

WTT till Summer 2013 for my number 2 bubba. Maybe sooner but 2013 for now. :D


----------



## Seanaci

Add me to september 2012. :)


----------



## Ley

I'm back in WTT, I moved over to TTC about a month ago but it wasn't working out over there so I'm back to NTNP over here if thats ok x


----------



## mushmouth

I'm just following ley around by the looks of it! Lol

can you put me wtt till July I think... Thanks Hun x


----------



## bump_wanted

hi can i be added to the jan 2012...just decided today that 2 years is a good enough age gap for us I'm Laura :) xx


----------



## littleblonde

ME please. WTT 2011 for number 2. No date yet


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Seanaci*--I noticed your status is set to "Mom" are you TTC for #2, #3, etc...?

*Ley*--Of course!

*mushmouth*--:hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I removed *FierceAngel* (pregnant) and *Leanne27* (TTC). Good luck to you two!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Double Post.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I removed *Eightiesbirdx*, *holliepaige *, *lisemae *, *missy kay* and *MrsHenry*. They're all inactive or have just disappeared. If anyone has seen them around please tell me so I can put them back on.


----------



## mushmouth

Thanks SB :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

No problem!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Ooo - I just noticed that I am down for March 2011. Can I change that to September 2010 (convinced DH to start trying sooner! Hooray!!!) :happydance:


----------



## kissingtoast

CowtownGirl said:


> Ooo - I just noticed that I am down for March 2011. Can I change that to September 2010 (convinced DH to start trying sooner! Hooray!!!) :happydance:

:wohoo: well done you! Wish my OH would come around lol! :hugs:


----------



## AimeeM

Hiya,

We're NTNP although not much at the moment as we haven't got round to it much hehe :blush:


----------



## topsy

Please could I be added to your list?

We are getting married in may 2011 and we are going to start ttc then.

Thank you


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## tbuns

Not sure! =(


----------



## amyclaire

Can I be changed to late july early aug 2010 please :) xxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*amyclaire*--Awesome! A whole year ahead!


----------



## HippieJess

Could I be moved to "Not Sure"? We're on hold for now. :(


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATE TO HERE!

*HippieJess*--:hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I took anyone who hasn't posted in a year (or who is pregnant/JUST popped) out of "Not Sure". If I took someone out who SHOULD still be there still, let me know and I'll put them back!


----------



## membas#1

I'm new here and haven't had a chance to introduce myself, but I thought I'd stop by here first and say that I fall in the WTT (for #1) June 2010, so soon, so excited! Wish it were now ;) 
~ME


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Update to here!


----------



## DJ987

Hey Hun can you take me off the list please :) NTNP worked wonders :) xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATE TO HERE!!

*DJ987*--CONGRATS!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## DJ987

Thank you so much :D x


----------



## Penny.10

Can I go down as not sure?


----------



## usmomssite.

Hello! I'm wtt until Christmas time. I'm getting tested for recurrent miscarriages right now. I was hoping to be added to the list =)


----------



## randomxx

hi ladies can i be added going to start trying for baby number 2 in 2011 not sure what month tho xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

Can you add me to January please hun? We will be TTC #2 when Isabella is 8-9 months old, so I think we will start ntnp in December as that's what we did with Bella and caught first month; but Jan will be the first month actively TTC. x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi! :hi)

We will be TTC #2 Jan 2010! Hoping for a late 2011 baby :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

can you put me down for feb 2011 :) x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*MiissMuffet*--I'm assuming you mean Jan 2011...

I also added a :blue: next to myself since I had a sudden realization that I want a boy! OH and I agree now so that makes us Blue Bump Hopefuls!


----------



## Cornbread

Can I get moved to NTNP please? THanks. :)


----------



## angie79

LankyDoodle said:


> Can you add me to January please hun? We will be TTC #2 when Isabella is 8-9 months old, so I think we will start ntnp in December as that's what we did with Bella and caught first month; but Jan will be the first month actively TTC. x

Hi hun
You will be ttc around the same time as me - congrats on the lo btw hope you are well

xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!
> 
> *MiissMuffet*--I'm assuming you mean Jan 2011...
> 
> I also added a :blue: next to myself since I had a sudden realization that I want a boy! OH and I agree now so that makes us Blue Bump Hopefuls!

Yes!! :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Me! March 2011


----------



## 4magpies

We are NTNP but my OH has said we can TTC in December.

xxx


----------



## jellytots2010

Hi i'm hoping to ttc #1 in summer 2012 to aim for a spring/summer 2013 baby : ) 

I've got my fingers crossed for everyone on here that they manage to get what they want! x


----------



## Cornbread

Scratch tha move to NTNP, I was on July but you can take me off the list, it's TTC time!


----------



## sarah1989

Can I be added to June 2014?? DH and I have decided to wtt until we get some health issues sorted out xx


----------



## swiftbaby

Hey, can you please add me to June 2010
Thanks!


----------



## swiftbaby

Hey, can you please add me to June 2010
Thanks!


----------



## RoyalPython

Can I be added to either December 2011 OR Jan 2012 PLSSS :)
Hoping for a girrrl!!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

Sorry I've been so lazy recently! I've been spending a lot more time outside in the beautiful weather.

*Cornbread*--Good luck!
*RoyalPython*--Added you to Dec.
*Me*--Removed my :blue: because I really would be happy with either. That day I was in a boy mood. It changes faster than the weather for me. lol


----------



## wtt :)

Most likely this time next year ;) :baby:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## monni24

Could you add me to Sept 2010 :)'


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Fliss

Me! From 23/05/2011 oh yes!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Sorry to be a pain in the bum, could you change mine please? It's now August 2013 (I have just had the implant put in) and I will be TTC for my first


----------



## JellyBeann

Can I be put to Jan 2011... Change of plan lol!


----------



## Georgie90

Can I be changed to May 2014 please :(


----------



## 4magpies

Ooopsie!


----------



## stella123

not sure when we're going to TTC
hopefully as soon as my health and the finances are looking a little less bleak!
good luck and lots of baby dust to those currently TTC or soon to be!xx


----------



## proudmummy

hi there, can I please be added to the list, I'm new round here but still on Maternity leave so will be around for a while

October 2010

thank you xxx


----------



## PrincessKay

Hi please can i be added to the list? I am new to all of this and we are WTTC Sep 2011. Thanks xx


----------



## PrincessKay

Sorry, forgot to say this will be bambino #1 xx


----------



## chele

I'm NTNP now (I must be crazy as LO is 10 weeks old)


----------



## nikkilouise08

hi :) could I please be added to the list!?

I'm waiting until Jan 1st 2013! Aaaaages away! but I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking so far in advance! :) xx


----------



## Noodles

Can you move me to July please?


----------



## LimeFerret

Could you please move me to NTNP? Thanks :)


----------



## embojet

Please can I be moved from Jan2011 to June 2011, thanks x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE

Sorry it took me so long! It's been a very busy week or so!

I also moved myself back into "Not Sure" because OH pulled the rug out from under my feet again yesterday. I'm completely devastated. :cry:


----------



## Laelani

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE
> 
> Sorry it took me so long! It's been a very busy week or so!
> 
> I also moved myself back into "Not Sure" because OH pulled the rug out from under my feet again yesterday. I'm completely devastated. :cry:

Aww darlin! :hugs: Sorry to hear! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO...ER....THIS POST

OH decided that Jan 2015 (2 more years form the old date! :cry:) is ok with him. Better than nothing. Ugh.

Men....


----------



## Missy.

Hello hun can you please add me? I'll be ttc baby #2 in April 2011, thanks x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

could u add me to ttc #3 Dec 2010


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## 21p1eco

hi, please can i join in? please could you add me to july 2011!


----------



## angie79

hi hun can you put me as ntnp - masssive change of plan :happydance:

xxx


----------



## manuiti

Can you add me to July 2010 -omg that's next month!!!


----------



## beccad

Hello! Feb 2011, TTC #1 please!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## NuKe

can i be added please? :blush: we are wtt for #2 in march '11


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## lynnikins

Hi, 
we are WTT till March 2011 at least we will see how things are going with the 2 we have though and that might change lol


----------



## buterflymomma

Thanks for this. Can you put me down in November 2010. That is our tentative date to start TTC!


----------



## Carreg

Can someone add me for August 2010? Can't come fast enough!!

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## amylk87

Need changing from July 10 to September 10 :) thanks x


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Could I be added to the list? June 2012 :)


----------



## bethsbooboo

Hi, Just wondering if I could be added to the list please? for July 2010.

Thanks


----------



## Lettuce

Hello, I just joined, could I possibly be added to the list for November 2010 please? :) x


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi, could I be added to the list for October 2010 please? xx Thanks xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: I don't know if there is a thread already but I was wondering if there are many Jan 2011 wtt-ers? 
I made a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/358406-wtt-jan-2011-a.html if there are any others of u :) sorry if its already been done.

How is everyone coping with the waiting part? xx


----------



## wtt :)

MiissMuffet said:


> :hi: I don't know if there is a thread already but I was wondering if there are many Jan 2011 wtt-ers?
> I made a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/358406-wtt-jan-2011-a.html if there are any others of u :) sorry if its already been done.
> 
> How is everyone coping with the waiting part? xx

:hi:
We probably won't be ntnp before May next year ;) Coping, hanging in there, focusing on other things as well as researching baby gear and costs, etc. :haha: :D
How about you?


----------



## megan1984

Could you please move me from ??2010 to November 2010? Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

wtt :) said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I don't know if there is a thread already but I was wondering if there are many Jan 2011 wtt-ers?
> I made a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/358406-wtt-jan-2011-a.html if there are any others of u :) sorry if its already been done.
> 
> How is everyone coping with the waiting part? xx
> 
> :hi:
> We probably won't be ntnp before May next year ;) Coping, hanging in there, focusing on other things as well as researching baby gear and costs, etc. :haha: :D
> How about you?Click to expand...

I have a 3 month old so she keeps me busy :) x


----------



## wtt :)

MiissMuffet said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I don't know if there is a thread already but I was wondering if there are many Jan 2011 wtt-ers?
> I made a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/358406-wtt-jan-2011-a.html if there are any others of u :) sorry if its already been done.
> 
> How is everyone coping with the waiting part? xx
> 
> :hi:
> We probably won't be ntnp before May next year ;) Coping, hanging in there, focusing on other things as well as researching baby gear and costs, etc. :haha: :D
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a 3 month old so she keeps me busy :) xClick to expand...

I bet :D :baby:


----------



## shopgirl771

oh can u add me to jan 2011 please.
x


----------



## GlassSlipper

Could you please add me to not sure :thumbup:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Sorry it's been so long! I've had 2 bithdays, 2 graduations and a PartyLite workshop to go to over the past 2 weeks. I'm *finally* home! lol

*GlassSlipper*--Whoa! We have a glassslippers on here!  Welcome!


----------



## Yuin

Hiya! Could you please add me to October 2010? Thanks!


----------



## Georgie90

I am back to unknown...


----------



## sarah54

Can you please add me to NTNP and take me off of 2013 ???? 

Thanks!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!

*Georgie90*--:hugs: Hang in there.
*sarah54*--I hope this happens to me!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Georgie90

:hugs: Thanks hun&#8230;least with unknown it could be sooner I guess&#8230;:shrug:
Just seems to be getting harder and harder

x


----------



## sarah54

Thanks Sleepinbeauty! Yeah it was quite a shock when my hubby said he wanted me to go off the pill.

We did have a pregnancy scare where I didn't get my June period while I was on the pill so I think him thinking that I could be pregnant got him excited so he said why don't we just see what happens!

Its so exciting! I hope it happens for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I know. Same thing happened to me.....then OH tacked on another 2 years. T^T


----------



## EllaUmbrella

If you can add me to TTC in Jan 2010 that would be great also! :thumbup: Though accor to OH, it's still somewhat tentative....which is driving me crazy and led me to here... *sigh* anyway. But it's "basically" TTC in Jan.


----------



## Yuin

Thank you Sleepinbeauty! Now I am anxiously counting the days.


----------



## sarah1989

If you would be so kind to move me up to NTNP instead of 2014 that would be great!!!

We have decided now that since the medication is working we are ready now again!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

we're going to try July 2011 :D :D


----------



## Georgie90

sarah thats great news! Lucky you!!
I am a 2014er!
xxx


----------



## bathbabe

can you put me up for ttc march 2012. Baby #2. Thanks x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!



EllaUmbrella said:


> If you can add me to TTC in Jan 2010 that would be great also! :thumbup: Though accor to OH, it's still somewhat tentative....which is driving me crazy and led me to here... *sigh* anyway. But it's "basically" TTC in Jan.

I'd love to....but that means you're already graduated to TTC. :dohh: Did you mean 2011?


----------



## EllaUmbrella

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> EllaUmbrella said:
> 
> 
> If you can add me to TTC in Jan 2010 that would be great also! :thumbup: Though accor to OH, it's still somewhat tentative....which is driving me crazy and led me to here... *sigh* anyway. But it's "basically" TTC in Jan.
> 
> I'd love to....but that means you're already graduated to TTC. :dohh: Did you mean 2011?Click to expand...

HAHAHA erm yes, 2011, typo....I'm on this "on the sly" @ work so don't always spellcheck :blush:


----------



## amber8907

January 2011 trying for baby #2 hoping for a boy


----------



## msp_teen

I think I'm going to try again for my second baby around June-August 2014, I want a 2015 baby. I'll be done with college in 2014 so I plan on trying for #2 right after that!


----------



## LimeFerret

I am not sure if you put a symbol for what we hope for, but we are hoping for a girl, despite being predicted a boy.


----------



## future_numan

We haven't made a solid decision on weither will will try again but if we do we think we will begin to TTC in Dec ' 11 and we will be hoping for a boy


----------



## xx Emily xx

We are going to start TTC in march 2011, we get married first weekend in april :) If i dont get BFP in first 3 months, then will stop trying, have to time it carefully as dont want to deliver when he's in afghanistan 
xxx


----------



## Laelani

Hey can you add me to NTNP. We aren't preventing but aren't actively trying to TTC#1 until March 2011. Thanks!


----------



## jaytee.

I'll join you sleepinbeauty, January 2015! Long, long wait.. xx


----------



## Candy-panda_x

Can you add me to Summer 2012 please? :) Thankyouu x x x


----------



## EllaUmbrella

LimeFerret said:


> I am not sure if you put a symbol for what we hope for, but we are hoping for a girl, despite being predicted a boy.

That's a good idea, if that's possible! :thumbup: 

~We would like a boy for our first one (WTT Jan 2011), but for diff reasons - OH b/c he IS a boy :haha: , and me b/c I am the oldest, and am a girl (obvs) and I didn't like it growing up. (I know, "grass is greener" and all that, but...)....I would just like to have a boy first. But oh well, if it's a girl first, I can give her lots of tips on being the eldest :) ;) 

Anyway - my point is, that would be a neat option. :flower:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*Will you put me down for Jan 2011?! Thanks doll!*


----------



## Laelani

Can you please change me from March 2011 to NTNP #1 please.:D

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Hun, can you move me from Dec to NTNP (until OH ready for IUI). Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Stacey_Ann

Hi,

Could you please add me. We're hoping to TTC baby number one around Dec 2011

Thanks xx


----------



## AyaChan

Otober 2012 for a yellow bump :D


----------



## Jomum2b-again

hi can you please move me from 2013 to TTC number 3 in august 2014? thankyou xx


----------



## RacerChik2552

Can you add me for June 2011...

We will be TTC #2 :blue:

Thank you, Robyn


----------



## Tiffers

Well.. About 2.5 to 3 years ago I was an active participant of this website! I was part of the TTC forum for 16 months, in which time I caught my eggy twice.. And lost both. :cry: 

After the second loss, I decided to take a little break and I was admitted into Nursing School!! I am set to graduate as a Registered Nurse in May 2011.. At which time my husband and I are going to try for our peanut again!!

SOOOO Please put me down for May 2011... :cloud9:


----------



## Lara310809

Please add me to the *July 2011* list :thumbup: We will be TTC # 2


----------



## chickchock

I've only just realised this list is here, after posting asking if I had the longest wait- end of next year! Silly me! This is great, it's so lovely to see everyone with their plans stretching quite far in the future, so much to look forward to and so much hope and excitement. 

Please can I be added for November 2011? For ttc number 2 (feels weird putting that because technically it will be ttc number 3, but sadly number 2 was lost at only 6 weeks gestation due to an ectopic preg).

Thanks.


----------



## cinnamum

i am ttc for number 3 in july 2011 x x

cheeeers xx


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Sept 2010 :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Jan 2011 or June 2011 depending on circumstances


----------



## Hanawanabump

Jan 2011 for us thanks :happydance:


----------



## callyd

sometime in 2011! lol


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Hanawanabump said:


> Jan 2011 for us thanks :happydance:

*Me too!! *


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Holy crap! 3 pages of updates!! That's what I get for disappearing for a week!



xx Emily xx said:


> We are going to start TTC in march 2011, we get married first weekend in april :) If i dont get BFP in first 3 months, then will stop trying, have to time it carefully as dont want to deliver when he's in afghanistan
> xxx

We're getting married April 9, 2011!! When is your date?



jaytee. said:


> I'll join you sleepinbeauty, January 2015! Long, long wait.. xx

Sorry you have to wait so long. At least we have a buddy now! <3



EllaUmbrella said:


> LimeFerret said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you put a symbol for what we hope for, but we are hoping for a girl, despite being predicted a boy.
> 
> That's a good idea, if that's possible! :thumbup:
> 
> ~We would like a boy for our first one (WTT Jan 2011), but for diff reasons - OH b/c he IS a boy :haha: , and me b/c I am the oldest, and am a girl (obvs) and I didn't like it growing up. (I know, "grass is greener" and all that, but...)....I would just like to have a boy first. But oh well, if it's a girl first, I can give her lots of tips on being the eldest :) ;)
> 
> Anyway - my point is, that would be a neat option. :flower:Click to expand...

Boy= :blue: , Girl = :pink: :)



AyaChan said:


> Otober 2012 for a yellow bump :D

I didn't add you because you're inactive (?)...



chickchock said:


> I've only just realised this list is here, after posting asking if I had the longest wait- end of next year! Silly me! This is great, it's so lovely to see everyone with their plans stretching quite far in the future, so much to look forward to and so much hope and excitement.
> 
> Please can I be added for November 2011? For ttc number 2 (feels weird putting that because technically it will be ttc number 3, but sadly number 2 was lost at only 6 weeks gestation due to an ectopic preg).
> 
> Thanks.

Yeah, some of us are sitting here for a loooooong time. :cry:



cinnamum said:


> i am ttc for number 3 in july 2011 x x
> 
> cheeeers xx

You've lapped me....AGAIN!! :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry I thought I changed my previous post; we've pulled our TTC date forward to *May 2011*, TTC#2 

:flower:


----------



## Clareybeary

Hello!

Please add me. We are WTT December 2010!!!!


----------



## Ley

Can you take me off of NTNP please? I thought I had updated but I must have forgot


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!

Alright *Ley*!! Woo-hoo!! Congrats, mama!


----------



## Kimberly28

WTTC Oct/Nov 2010 after MMC :angel: in June 2010
Hoping for a :pink: bump
Have 2 boys, new :baby: will be the final baby 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## PepsiChic

will be TTC #2 July 2011 when our current LO reaches a year old


----------



## babymakestwo

I'll be TTC in February 2011 so please add me!


----------



## nannyl

Ill be TTC after Xmas 2010 / jan 2011 so please add me.

dont mind if its a boy or girl, OH would like a boy, me a girl, but not fussed really!


----------



## 4magpies

I have talked myself another month away...

Please change me to Nov 2010.

xxx


----------



## wanting2010

Can I be changed to September 2010 from October 2010? Thanks! =)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!



4magpies said:


> I have talked myself another month away...
> 
> Please change me to Nov 2010.
> 
> xxx

I have you under NTNP...is that still accurate? (I changed the month for full-swing TTC next to your name though!)


----------



## SamGames23

Gonna start trying :sex: November- ish of 2012 for my second baby, hoping for a little boy :blue:


----------



## 4magpies

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I have talked myself another month away...
> 
> Please change me to Nov 2010.
> 
> xxx
> 
> I have you under NTNP...is that still accurate? (I changed the month for full-swing TTC next to your name though!)Click to expand...

He is... ahem pulling out and apparently that isnt NTNP but they have still moved my journal so I am a bit confused... could you remove me from the NTNP... 

Thanks my lovely.
xxxx


----------



## sjbno1

Can I be updated Hun WTT in August 2011 now lol decided we need to move first lol


----------



## hawalkden

Feb 2011 :) x


----------



## bathbabe

hey, im currently down for march 2012, any chance i can be moved to may 2012 please? Xxx


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: hello! Dipping my toe in here, but we are WTT No.2 May 2012, after our wedding :) could i be added please! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

can u add me in for august 2014 :D i will be ttc#2 :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

WTT number 2 November 2010


----------



## gemandboys

hi were going to ttc #3 in october:happydance:could i be added please x


----------



## Evolution<3

WTT until June 2011

:happydance:


----------



## Trumpetman21

Hi, can you put myself & the wife (K8R78) back to October this year please?

Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!


----------



## Heidi

We would like to TTC #2 around May 2011. Might change but thats what we've gone with for now :)


----------



## Adie

Can you add me for June 2012? Thanks!


----------



## Sooz

Back again :haha:
Can you add me to November 2010 please....barring any horrendous unforseen circumstances this is really it for me. :D


----------



## Pessimistic

:D Can I be added WTT 2011? Number 2!


----------



## beccad

Hey can you move me up to December 2010 from Feb 2011 please?! TTCing number 1.


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi :)

Can I be added to the list?!

I'l be WTT #1 until January 2012!

Thanks :) xx


----------



## ellismum

Please can I be added? TTC#2 June 2014! Getting prepared lol!!


----------



## sarah1989

Hey hun,

Me again. Can you change me from NTNP to August 2012 :cry: Hubby has decided that we are not ready yet. 

I think it is actually he got worried after our last FS appointment :shrug:

Thanks Hun


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Oh geez, *Sarah*, I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## sarah1989

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!
> 
> Oh geez, *Sarah*, I'm so sorry. :cry:

Thanks hun :hugs:

We knew we had some health issues after 2.5 yrs ttc without luck, but after the appointment we found out what the issues were and that we would have a long FS journey, and I think he is scared about everything that will have to happen and that we will have lots of testing. He wont admit he is worried, but wont give me a reason why either lol so, thats my best guess. 

:cry:


----------



## cerena

WTT end of 2011 for baby #1 (preferably a girl) name chosen:Aaliyah
would like baby #2 end of 2013 (preferably a girl) name chosen:Ayisha 
would like baby #3 end of 2015 (preferably a boy) name chosen:Isaac

depending how that's all going possibly a baby number 4 (preferably a boy) name chosen:Elliot

Yes I like to plan ahead :winkwink:


----------



## Phantom

WTT October 2010 :thumbup: First baby!!


----------



## Mommy2Be2011

Hey everyone I am new!! I am a January Girl!

My husband and I are going to start trying in January!!! I've already timed it out on the calendar according to my cylces and I should be ovulation around the last week of January, and if it all goes right then I will get a positive hpt a few days before valentines day for an awesome gift for my husband!!

So glad I found this website....I can't stand the wait!

Maggie


----------



## calypso

officially WTT September 2010; unofficially NTNP since this month.

This will be #1 for my husband and I.


----------



## TereMD

Hi all! :flower: we're waiting to try in november 2012 :)


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi Girls, I am a TTC #1 Oct 2010


----------



## PTwannabe

Hi All! Husband and I are WTT for #1 until mid to late 2011 thanks to Grad school and my uncertainties of really wanting children 100%. (Not trying to offend anyone).


----------



## Lara310809

:hi: Can you please move me from May 2011 to April 2011? Still TTC # 2, just brought the date forward :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I am now TTC 9 weeks early!! Can you remove me... thanks for all the support everyone.

xxx


----------



## StarlitHome

TTC baby #1 in January 2011! (Hopefully *actually* December 2010, but I'll leave it as January for now)

Waiting because of housing situation (current: tiny studio) that will (fingers crossed!) be worked out by November 2010 :)

Big move up for us, as we originally kind of talked about waiting longer. But I want to be pregnant and I want a baby and we want to start our family!
:)


----------



## berry

We will be ttc #2 in December. Waiting until we move and i have shifted the last bit of extra baby weight from my first!


----------



## amoreamy

TTC #1 Dec/January, depending on my cycle! The time can't go quick enough!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

cerena said:


> WTT end of 2011 for baby #1 (preferably a girl) name chosen:Aaliyah
> would like baby #2 end of 2013 (preferably a girl) name chosen:Ayisha
> would like baby #3 end of 2015 (preferably a boy) name chosen:Isaac
> 
> depending how that's all going possibly a baby number 4 (preferably a boy) name chosen:Elliot
> 
> Yes I like to plan ahead :winkwink:

Wow! I hope everything times out the way you want it to!



4magpies said:


> I am now TTC 9 weeks early!! Can you remove me... thanks for all the support everyone.
> 
> xxx

Alright!! I hope you get your BFP soon! Good luck!


----------



## eightambliss

Decided to TTC now-yay! We are trying for a boy. Can you remove me? Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## StarlitHome

StarlitHome said:


> TTC baby #1 in January 2011! (Hopefully *actually* December 2010, but I'll leave it as January for now)
> 
> Waiting because of housing situation (current: tiny studio) that will (fingers crossed!) be worked out by November 2010 :)
> 
> Big move up for us, as we originally kind of talked about waiting longer. But I want to be pregnant and I want a baby and we want to start our family!
> :)

Are you ready for this?

We've moved the date up _again_ - October 31!!! We'll be NTNP for November and December, then if we're not pregnant we'll be kicking it up in the TTC department for January and beyond :) 
:happydance: :happydance: 
I'm super-excited!!


----------



## Jessiefluff

Hi - could you put my name down please? We are trying for our first baby December next year.

JF xx:happydance:


----------



## spykey_uk

We will be TTC #1 in August 2011. Thanks :D x


----------



## wtt :)

Could you change me to May 2011, please? :D


----------



## Jennifaerie

could you change mine to December please? xx


----------



## Laelani

Hey can you stick me back into March 2011 please.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Take me off please! OH said to me yesterday that he wants to try... NOW!!! :)


----------



## Laelani

OOo congrats!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*Good luck!!! *


----------



## moomin_troll

Hello ladies, thought id join u on here.
Oh has said he wants to start trying after my pill has finished, so we shal be ntnp october 2010 :)


----------



## bubbybee

Hi girls, Can you add me TTC September 2011 please??


----------



## MMonroe8

Hello! I would love to be added to the list as well. TTC December 2010. We're waiting until I've come back from a huge week-long conference in mid-November (unfortunately, right in the middle of ovulation). I don't want to be in early pregnancy flying cross-country and having to stand at a booth all day!


----------



## BabyQ

Hello!! Please could you add me :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We will be nervously TTC after 1 mc.

May 2011 xxx


----------



## booflebump

Hey hun

Can you change me to March 2011 and can you give me a little blue storky too? 

Ta xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hii could u ad me june 2010 and another girly pleaseee


----------



## DolceBella

Hey guys... just an update! DH and I are officially TTC now! :) :)


----------



## littleblonde

can i join please wtt march 2011 im mummy to kacey x


----------



## angie79

Hi Hun

can you take me off the list
I'm now ttc :happydance:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i need takin off the WTT list :( we arent having any more little ones.... :(


----------



## lynnikins

I need putting on the list 

WTT #3 Feb 2011


----------



## Hodge-Podge

BrEeZeY said:


> i need takin off the WTT list :( we arent having any more little ones.... :(

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## BrEeZeY

me too but OH and I jst think Aiden is enough with the way our life is


----------



## panther19

Can you take me off the wtt list please, OH not even sure about marriage so have to see where this goes, going to focus on finishing my house,my degree and weight loss... and push the babystuff aside for a while. :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Could you put me on the list please? I'm WTT until January 19th, 2011. That's our wedding date, so as far as I'm concerned, that's our first date TTC! That's only 4 months away! Can't wait!!


----------



## Dukechick

Sherileigh said:


> Could you put me on the list please? I'm WTT until January 19th, 2011. That's our wedding date, so as far as I'm concerned, that's our first date TTC! That's only 4 months away! Can't wait!!

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sherileigh

Dukechick said:


> Sherileigh said:
> 
> 
> Could you put me on the list please? I'm WTT until January 19th, 2011. That's our wedding date, so as far as I'm concerned, that's our first date TTC! That's only 4 months away! Can't wait!!
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! You know I love ya, and part of me really wants you to get your BFP this month, but the other part of me wants you to not get it until mid-january, so we can have our next babies a week apart too! lol


----------



## Guera

oh how I wish I wanted to wait. 
I need some of the resolve and patience that you ladies have!


----------



## kezhulme

could you add me to the list too please! Im WTT until September 2012 - argh!!! Why did my bio clock have to start ticking 2 yrs early :(


----------



## bmuir11207

TTC#3 September 2011 :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Sorry I've been gone so long! School and stuff got in the way. Btu something awesome happened...

OH GOT A FULL-TIME JOB WITH BENEFITS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

No more Food Stamps or Unemplyment Checks! YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

sleepinbeauty said:


> UPDATED TO HERE!!
> 
> Sorry I've been gone so long! School and stuff got in the way. Btu something awesome happened...
> 
> OH GOT A FULL-TIME JOB WITH BENEFITS!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> No more Food Stamps or Unemplyment Checks! YEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! That is really great news, especially in this economy!!! :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

BTW, we're starting in May instead of June


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi,

Im new to the forums but me and H2B are going to start in September 2013!!! We are getting married next August and i hoped to get cracking then but well i stupidly signed up for a 3 years martial arts course and i dont think my instructors would like a pregnant lady doing swinging back kicks! :D

Plus we want to get out debts down which should be cleared in 2 years (and 1 year to save!) :thumbup:


----------



## hope_fear

can i join girls? Should be May 2012 for me :( still a long way to go


----------



## Weeplin

Hi, can you change my TTC #3 from November 2011 to September 2011 and also we are hoping for a team pink bump.


----------



## Josefin

2011 ttc #2 :)


----------



## zenmommy526

Can you add me to TTC November 2013! TTC #2!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Can I be added to Sept 2011 please x


----------



## Essie

Can you change me to NTNP :)


----------



## broodyhen

Hi,

I hope to be TTC Feb 2013


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!



Essie said:


> Can you change me to NTNP :)

Yay!! I hope you graduate to the Trimester Boards soon!:happydance:


----------



## happyhan

Hi :hi: can you add me to January 2012 list! Thanks


----------



## happyhan

Oh i forgot to add its for #2 :thumbup:


----------



## Josefin

We have decided to ttc #2 in may 2011:) So can u please put me on the list?:)


----------



## faun

Can you take me off the list please i got a suprise BFP!


----------



## wtt :)

faun said:


> Can you take me off the list please i got a suprise BFP!

Congrats! :D


----------



## Josefin

I ment, change my position in the list:p


----------



## MummyHaytch

Hi, I am WTTC for December :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Congrats to the BFP!!


----------



## Gaia

Planning on possibly trying sometime in 2013. No official date.


----------



## MrsLuLu

Hello, I'm new here :wave:

Can you add me to your list? We will be TTC #1 in January. Looks like it'll be a busy month!


----------



## Braven05

I am WTT until January 1, 2011 (ov day!) time can't go by fast enough!


----------



## FamilyD

Hi I'm new but please can I be added to the list for April 2011 for #1seems so far away but at the same time the last year has gone so fast it will be here before I know it I'm sure.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!!



FamilyD said:


> Hi I'm new but please can I be added to the list for April 2011 for #1seems so far away but at the same time the last year has gone so fast it will be here before I know it I'm sure.

I fit makes you feel better, you can always look at my WTT ticker and be glad it isn't yours.:dohh:


----------



## FamilyD

Aw I'm sure it will fly by fx crossed for you anyway


----------



## lu-is

Hello. Can you add my name to the list (I finally have a date yay!!) June 2011.

Thank you very much! :)


----------



## morri

can you put me to the ntnp'ers? ^^


----------



## LemonTea

I'm new here, so thought I'd join the WTT list. My husband and I agreed this morning to temporarily scratch the plans to start trying in the summer, and instead try during the month of February 2011. We'll be trying for our first!


----------



## Mom23monkies

welcome to the board!!!
you will be starting right after me
which is going to be 2 mos 2 weeks and 5 days 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
LOL
Jan 2011 for me


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!



morri said:


> can you put me to the ntnp'ers? ^^

Ahhh!!! I'm so jealous!! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*Armywife *and *sarah54* are pregnant! I'm taking them off The List.

CONGRATS MAMAS!!


----------



## booflebump

I need to be changed to January :flower: Thanks petal x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Heya atm I'm down for 2013 but we've changed our minds (for now haha) and it'll be July 2012 now or around that time anyway!


----------



## Little.One

Add me to the list please.

TTC#1 August 2011.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*angie79 * and *Essie *graduated to TTC so I removed them! How exciting!!


----------



## bailey4eva

Helllooooo, pretty please can you add me to the May 2011 list? Hoping to start trying when we go on our holiday :)

Thank you xxxx


----------



## welshmum06

Hello, Im new here! Please would you add me for January/ Febuary
Ta xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

owww dh has vas rev on fri... so wont be long until we are ttc rather than wtt :D x


----------



## britt1986

Put me down for May 2011....I can't wait to start trying for baby #2.:cloud9:


----------



## nicholatmn

Can I be put for Dec 2011 please? :flower: :)


----------



## Shey

Hey can you add me to the list I'll be ttc#2 next year in april


----------



## babymakestwo

Could you change me from TTC Feb 11 to April 11 please.

Would love a :pink: bump!


----------



## JDub27

could you please add me to the March 2011 list (TTC #1 w/PCOS)


----------



## bailey4eva

Actually if you see this in time, could you please not have me on the list at all? Rough times, Im not even WTT at the moment so wouldn't be right, thanks xxx


----------



## CherryBlossm

Hi I'm new to this thread (have been lurking for a while though haha ). Was wondering if you would add me for August (12th) 2011. OH and I will be ttc #1! :cloud9:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*MRSRICHRS2K*--So you want me to take you off then?


----------



## awaitingrmb

DH and I was trying for like 6 months with no luck. I came of the depo shot in March of this year and we were trying since then. No luck however. We have decided to give it a break until October of next year. Our 3 year wedding anniversary is in May and we will wait until after that. Also, DH is beginning his Master's degree in Engineering in January and I will begin my Master's in Physician Assistant in June 2011. We will be trying for our first. Boy or girl, we will be happy as long as it is healthy.


----------



## Hevzii&JayJay

Hey me and my OH are now going more towards the NTNP side of things as we haven't had any luck in the TTC side of things.

So can you put us in the NTNP please :)


----------



## Weeplin

Please take me off the list. My OH and I are no longer together so I'm not WTT. Wish you all the best of luck ladies x


----------



## Eyes On Fire

OH and I will be NTNP around May 2011.


----------



## Benim

Please add me to the January 2011. 
Thank you ^_^


----------



## julybabe84

Please add me to December 10.
Thanks:happydance:


----------



## Khadijah-x

add me please :)
I only found out yesterday ive had a mmc :(
Surgery to remove fetus tommorow :cry:
But way I feel is i want to try again soon as the bleeding has stopped after the op (few weeks recovery)
I hope im not bad for wanting this?
Just cant accept the pregnancy is over and we want to try again 
baby dust xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

add me to december please :)


----------



## WDWJess

So sorry to hear of your loss mommyandbump :hugs:

Please can you add me to October 2011. Hoping for a honeymoon baby. Many thanks.


----------



## Nimoo

aww put me down for april 2011 im nimoo tryin #2! this thread is so cool great idea hun x


----------



## julybabe84

mummyandbump - sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## milliew

Wohoo! A date at last!! Can you please put me down for January 2011 TTC#1.

Thanks x

mummyandbump - very sorry for your loss


----------



## Hodge-Podge

milliew said:


> Wohoo! A date at last!! Can you please put me down for January 2011 TTC#1.
> 
> Thanks x

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Woo Hoo!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Weeplin said:


> Please take me off the list. My OH and I are no longer together so I'm not WTT. Wish you all the best of luck ladies x

I know how you feel right now. :hugs:



mommyandbump said:



> add me to december please :)

Sorry for your loss. I hope you graduate into the Trimester boards super fast!

*AFM*: I'm dateless again. For TTC and for our wedding. OH got cold feet. I'm crushed.:cry:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

At 3 this afternoon he told me that he needed to be alone. We both love each other very much but I understand. Not that it hurts any less. 

*I'm removing myself from teh list but will still run it.* I'm not waiting for my other half anymore. I don't have one. :cry:


----------



## Georgie90

Can you mive me to 18th May 2013 please!!

Sorry to hear that SB xx


----------



## wtt :)

sleepinbeauty said:


> *I'm removing myself from teh list but will still run it.* I'm not waiting for my other half anymore. I don't have one. :cry:

Sorry.. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

Thank you for the hugs. :hugs:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

*I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.


----------



## wtt :)

sleepinbeauty said:


> *I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.

:lol: Maybe we should make a new list for those who are not only wtt but also waiting for a new OH! ;)


----------



## Lara310809

please can you move me from April 2010 to NTNP? :flower:


----------



## Trishg21

Hi everyone! We will be TTC our first baby in January 2011! Can't wait! :dance:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

wtt :) said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> *I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.
> 
> :lol: Maybe we should make a new list for those who are not only wtt but also waiting for a new OH! ;)Click to expand...

How many of us are there though? I wouldn't want to make a whole different list for like...3 people. I'm all for it though!


----------



## wtt :)

sleepinbeauty said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> *I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.
> 
> :lol: Maybe we should make a new list for those who are not only wtt but also waiting for a new OH! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How many of us are there though? I wouldn't want to make a whole different list for like...3 people. I'm all for it though!Click to expand...

:lol: I have no idea. Thankfully i don't belong on that list but there seem to be quite a few without an OH on this forum but wanting a baby.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

wtt :) said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> *I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.
> 
> :lol: Maybe we should make a new list for those who are not only wtt but also waiting for a new OH! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How many of us are there though? I wouldn't want to make a whole different list for like...3 people. I'm all for it though!Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I have no idea. Thankfully i don't belong on that list but there seem to be quite a few without an OH on this forum but wanting a baby.Click to expand...

I make a "Calling all Single WTT-ers" thread so I'll talk to them about it. On one hand it would be nice to have our own spot but on the other, someone might feel more upset about it. I wouldn't want to hurt anyone!


----------



## wtt :)

sleepinbeauty said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> *I'm putting my silly ass back on the list.* I'm still WTT. I just happen to be Waiting for an OH too.
> 
> :lol: Maybe we should make a new list for those who are not only wtt but also waiting for a new OH! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> How many of us are there though? I wouldn't want to make a whole different list for like...3 people. I'm all for it though!Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I have no idea. Thankfully i don't belong on that list but there seem to be quite a few without an OH on this forum but wanting a baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I make a "Calling all Single WTT-ers" thread so I'll talk to them about it. On one hand it would be nice to have our own spot but on the other, someone might feel more upset about it. I wouldn't want to hurt anyone!Click to expand...

Just make a poll and see what people say in the thread you made. then decide if you wanna make an actual list or not :)


----------



## KandKsMama

Wow I feel like the odd one out lol.... we are hoping to wait until Jan. 2013, but if we end up anything like we were with our other 3 it won't be that long


----------



## Morgenstern

put us down for January 2011 TTC# 3 hoping for pink.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Updated to here!!


----------



## simno1

Hi, 

Can you please add me to December 2011? Ages away but I can't wait to start trying and become a Mummy :baby:


----------



## Lubbird

Oooh please add me to February 2011 :)


----------



## LillyFleur

Add me for June 2013 please! (Now that's far away!)


----------



## danniemum2be

weve decided were going to try for number 2 august 2012 now i cant wait sooo excited x x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!!

*LillyFleur*--My date was Jan 2015 before A and I broke up. Don't stress too much about your date. ;)


----------



## mummystheword

Could you add me to December 2010 please :happydance:


----------



## Gwizz

Can you remove me from Jan 2011 please - already preggers :blush: :haha:


----------



## MissC

Can I Join :D!
WTT #1 
Can you put me down for not sure :(


----------



## Lubbird

Oh can i please be updated to TTC #1? Forgot to write that before :dohh:

danniemum2be- OMG love your sig! Maisie is sooo beautiful :)


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

Could you put me down as WTT in April 2012. TTC #2

Thanks xxxx


----------



## AshPash

Please add me to December 2011 
 
Thankyou xx


----------



## Nimoo

dont mean to be awkward but could you change me to jan 2011 nimoo ttc#2
i was in april 
oh changed the date the fart arse!!
tehe

thankyoou super duper much SB !!

:hugs:

xX


----------



## Candy-panda_x

Can you add me to October 2014 please :)
thankyou xxx


----------



## littlemonster

Please add me to March! Thank you!


----------



## Star7890

January 2012 for me!! 
Soo far away :cry: xx


----------



## forever1982

Could you please add me to Jan 2011....


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## forever1982

Sorry to be a pain...:blush: 

Can I please change the to Dec 2010... I'll be TTC during Christmas week...

Bring it on!


----------



## HopeBabySoon

Add me to the 2011 ???? section. We are still trying to figure out when.


----------



## JellyBeann

Can I be moved to ??? please? I am awaiting an operation! Still in 2011 though xx


----------



## Shey

Can you change my ttc month to may 2011


----------



## berniegroves

We are going to start TTC in Decemeber 2010!!! Exciting!!!!!


----------



## Georgie90

^^^ thats tomorrow!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Georgie90 said:


> ^^^ thats tomorrow!!!

:haha:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Wondering if you could change me on the list please? At the moment I am August 2013, could you move a year laster to 1st August 2014 _*fingers crossed that will stay*_


----------



## hulahoop09

Could you add me to Jan 2011 plz. xx


----------



## wtt :)

hulahoop09 said:


> Could you add me to Jan 2011 plz. xx

do you mean 2012? ;)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

UPDATED TO HERE!! I removed LuckyNLove because she seems to have disappeared...


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi ladies - can you add me for December? TTC after 2 m/c in July and November 2010. hoping AF will show soon so I can start moving in a positive direction again. Thanks.


----------



## Abblebubba

Knock, knock 
Can i come back sleepingbeauty?
Ive been stalking this thread for months and months now as i took myself off of it when i split from my ex :-(
Now im with my new partner, we are WTT#2 2014 :happydance:
Will be robs first!! my second Im toooooo broody!!! :blush:


----------



## masonsmommy08

Hello i am new to this site and the group...I am hoping to start TTC in Aug 2011..Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## vaniilla

can you put me down for not sure please? :flower: the next few months will decide when we properly start to ttc, summer 2012 is the latest but I want to start trying summer 2011 if Lo doesn't have any big sleep/behaviour problems :flower:


----------



## nightkd

We will be TTC in December 2011 probably (#2). That's the date we've set anyway :lol: DH says he thinks we'll be starting before that, but we'll see!! :)


----------



## ForOneMoreDay

Please add me to January 2011!  Thanks much!


----------



## Duchess85

Please add me for August 2011 by the Grace of God.

Thank you! :)


----------



## kasey c

Hello all, I'm also wtt for #2 - hoping to try for #2 from June 2011 if we have managed to buy a bigger house... xxx


----------



## milliew

Sorry for the bother but can you change me from January 2011 to March 2011? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## cooch

Can you add me please?

I'm cooch tww 22 Dec 2010


----------



## riana12

Hello! I´m new here. I don´t know when we could WTT. Is here anybody in the same situation?


----------



## mrsraggle

Hey,

Can you put me down for May 2012 please? TTC #2.


----------



## Star7890

My dates been brought from January 2012 to August 2011!!! Could you put me in my new group hun? :)


----------



## girl friday

Can you put me down for November/December 2012 please! It may be brought forward by a year though!


----------



## NaturalMomma

August 2012 - TTC #3


----------



## Lara310809

Can you take me off your list please? I'm currently in the April section, but we'fe TTC now :flower:


----------



## Benim

Can you take me off your list please? I think I might pregnant 
I took the test this morning and I saw the light line.

Thank you.

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k569/Praphat2010/Baby%20No2/IMG_1974.jpg


----------



## Candy-panda_x

can you add me to October 2014 please :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

I guess I should fit under 2012????
sometime in there I guess we'll start trying:wacko:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Sorry for the delayed update. Having technical difficulties. Will update ASAP!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi we are WTT and will start TTC in Dec 2011 - only one year to go - wooo!! :)


----------



## babyerin

Hey...can i sign up as ttc #2, :yellow: August 2011? :flower: thanks


----------



## Pessimistic

May want to take me off the list, am currently preg with number 2!! :D


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Congrats *Pessimistic*!

Going to start a NEW WTT LIST! I'll ask them to switch this one and new new one as stickies. Hang in there, folks...


----------



## sleepinbeauty

THE NEW LIST IS UP!!

*~ The NEW WTT List ~*


----------



## RBurnett

Can i be put on for WTT x


----------



## angel2010

Ohhhh please add me, we will ttc #2 in June 2013


----------

